# First college football playoff committee releases its first ranking of the season



## WinterBorn (Nov 3, 2021)

Here are the rankings from the playoff committee:
*1) Georgia
2) Alabama
3) Michigan State
4) Oregon*
5) Ohio State
6) Cinncinati
7) Michigan
8) Ohlahoma
9) Wake Forest
10) Notre Dame

The teams in *Boldface* are the ones who would be in the playoffs if they were held today.


Amazing thing about the top 4 teams is that the head coaches of all 4 teams were on the 2015 University of Alabama coaching staff.

Tell me that Coach Nick Saban is not the G.O.A.T.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 3, 2021)

Seems about right, but I think my hometown team is a bit overrated. THey did beat Ohio state early on, but have looked downright mediocre against some pretty bad teams. They have nowhere near the explosive offense they have had in recent years.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 3, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Seems about right, but I think my hometown team is a bit overrated. THey did beat Ohio state early on, but have looked downright mediocre against some pretty bad teams. They have nowhere near the explosive offense they have had in recent years.



Oregon?    Yeah, I am not sure about them either.

But the ones below them have looked the same or worse, with the exception of Cincinnati.    And other than beating Notre Dame, their schedule is weak.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 3, 2021)

both teams with L‘s should be out of the top 4 at the moment. 

At a minimum Cindy should be in there probably at 2-3.   Alabama is minimum 2 spots too high.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 3, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> both teams with L‘s should be out of the top 4 at the moment.
> 
> At a minimum Cindy should be in there probably at 2-3.   Alabama is minimum 2 spots too high.



If you were placing them by wins and losses, you would be correct.

But the committee is trying to rank them by who is the best team.   Cincy has played 1 decent team.    Alabama has beaten 3 teams that were ranked at the time they played them.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 3, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Here are the rankings from the playoff committee:
> *1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Michigan State
> ...


He's a great recruiter for sure.  

Georgia has played 1 team in the top 25, UK at 18 and undefeated
Alabama has played 3, with a loss, Ole Miss at 16, Miss State 17  and the loss to  6-2 TA&M who's current ranking is basically predicated solely on the fact that they beat Alabama take away that win and they are unranked and I don't mean insert a loss just take away the win and sub in a win against another team and Miss State has zero business in the top 25.   They have 3 losses.    1 each to .500 Memphis and LSU.    So really it's 1 top 25 win the second is an SEC bias bonus win. 
MSU 1 team in the top 10, UM at 7 and undefeated
Oregon 1 team in the top 10, OSU at 6 with a loss to unranked Stanford. 
OSU 1 team in the top 25,  PSU 20
Cincy, 1 top ten ND at 10 and undefeated. 

How on earth are the Bearcats not 2 or 3?   If we are basing it strictly on resume it should be

1. MSU
2. Cincy
3. Georgia
4. Oklahoma/Wake/OSU/Alabama/Oregon/whatever. 

Oklahoma and Wake dont have the top 25 win but they also dont have the loss.

And who gives a shit what they were ranked when they played them.   If that's the criteria Alabama lost to an unranked team (at the time they played them) which should be an auto disqualifier if we are going to use the "ranked when we played them" metric.


----------



## NoBueno (Nov 4, 2021)

The committee is there to protect the blue bloods.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 5, 2021)

NoBueno said:


> The committee is there to protect the blue bloods.


Yeah Im not sure what a group of 5 school would have to do to crack the top 4 at this point.  Cincy should be in there.    

Im not sure why the schools not on the approved list of schools to compete for a NC dont break away from this fraud system.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Yeah Im not sure what a group of 5 school would have to do to crack the top 4 at this point.  Cincy should be in there.
> 
> Im not sure why the schools not on the approved list of schools to compete for a NC dont break away from this fraud system.



They don't break away from the system because of the money.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 5, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> They don't break away from the system because of the money.


Well the system is currently broken.   And I dont think just expanding the PO spots will fix it.  Not that everyone didnt already know that.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Nov 5, 2021)

Let's be honest this is the Georgia , Alabama show. 

All those other teams would take a beaten.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 5, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Let's be honest this is the Georgia , Alabama show.
> 
> All those other teams would take a beaten.


Tell that to TA&M.  

Alabama hasn’t earned a spot over Cincy


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Nov 5, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Tell that to TA&M.
> 
> Alabama hasn’t earned a spot over Cincy


Sun shines on a dog's ass somedays. 

A&M also got spanked by Arkansas. 

99 out of 100 Alabama whips that ass like they owe money.


----------



## McRib (Nov 5, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> How on earth are the Bearcats not 2 or 3?   If we are basing it strictly on resume it should be


Other than Notre Dame (who is always overrated, and always exposed, when making the playoff) who has Cincy played? Beating Akron is not going to get you into the playoff. You need to have something on the resume. Oregon is only there because they won at Ohio State, no easy task, to be sure. MSU and Oregon would both get crushed against Alabama or Georgia. Thankfully we have Georgia to challenge Alabama this year, the only school in the nation who can actually do so.

Being a great coach like Saban is so much easier than being a great coach like Belichick. Saban wins the national championship and then gets the first 10 picks in the draft. That is what coaching Alabama is like. Belichick wins the Super Bowl and picks last in the first round, and ends up with the toughest schedule.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 7, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Let's be honest this is the Georgia , Alabama show.
> 
> All those other teams would take a beaten.





odanny said:


> Other than Notre Dame (who is always overrated, and always exposed, when making the playoff) who has Cincy played? Beating Akron is not going to get you into the playoff. You need to have something on the resume. Oregon is only there because they won at Ohio State, no easy task, to be sure. MSU and Oregon would both get crushed against Alabama or Georgia. Thankfully we have Georgia to challenge Alabama this year, the only school in the nation who can actually do so.
> 
> Being a great coach like Saban is so much easier than being a great coach like Belichick. Saban wins the national championship and then gets the first 10 picks in the draft. That is what coaching Alabama is like. Belichick wins the Super Bowl and picks last in the first round, and ends up with the toughest schedule.


After this weekend the top 2 teams in the polls will have 1 win against a top 25 team between them…….  I swear it’s about what they’ve done this year and not name recognition……


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Tell that to TA&M.
> 
> Alabama hasn’t earned a spot over Cincy



The good news is that it will all work out before the playoffs.    I don't think Alabama can beat Georgia in the SEC Championship.  So that will take care of that.

As for Cincy, the quality of opponent is the problem they will face.   They came down to a couple of goalline stands to save the win against a 3-6 Tulsa team.   That will hurt them.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 7, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> The good news is that it will all work out before the playoffs.    I don't think Alabama can beat Georgia in the SEC Championship.  So that will take care of that.
> 
> As for Cincy, the quality of opponent is the problem they will face.   They came down to a couple of goalline stands to save the win against a 3-6 Tulsa team.   That will hurt them.


Maybe.  But they have a better resume than Georgia, OSU and Oregon. 
 Georgia has played nobody so far.   And while they might have won convincingly their schedule is for real soft.   Might have looked good preseason but it so much now….
And if Alabama beats UGA both make it to the playoff


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Maybe.  But they have a better resume than Georgia, OSU and Oregon.
> Georgia has played nobody so far.   And while they might have won convincingly their schedule is for real soft.   Might have looked good preseason but it so much now….
> And if Alabama beats UGA both make it to the playoff



7 of the 9 teams they have played have been conference games.   The other 2 were Clemson and UAB.

While none of the teams have given Georgia much trouble, their schedule is far tougher than Cincy's.

Georgia has played 6 teams with winning records.   Cincy has played only 2 teams with a winning record.   So not only are they playing much weaker teams, they are playing teams who lost more than they won.

And the level of talent on the teams Georgia played is much higher.   

And Notre Lame is the signature win for Cincy.  Except of the 8 teams the Golden Domers have beaten, 5 of them have more losses than wins.  But then ND is always over-rated.  That is why they get beaten so badly in the playoffs or bowl games.


----------



## NoBueno (Nov 7, 2021)

One of the problems is that poll voters won't drop a team after  unimpressive wins. Oklahoma has struggles against creampuffs, but are still ranked highly in the human polls. Alabama out to drop a couple of spots after struggling against LSSU, but they won't.

Remember, BYU won a national championship by being the only unbeaten team left.  That 0 in their lost column kept them rising up the polls when other teams lost, until they found themselves at #1. The pollsters were then stuck with a team that probably wasn't the best in the country, but they wouldn't downvote because they were undefeated.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Nov 7, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> After this weekend the top 2 teams in the polls will have 1 win against a top 25 team between them…


Huh? 









I count 7.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 7, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Huh?
> 
> View attachment 561492
> 
> ...


Umm.  Clemson, Florida, UK, Ark, Mia, MSST arent ranked anymore.     No one gives a shit what you were ranked in the preseason.    Like I said it might have looked good before they started playing games but now it's weak as shit.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 7, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> 7 of the 9 teams they have played have been conference games.   The other 2 were Clemson and UAB.
> 
> While none of the teams have given Georgia much trouble, their schedule is far tougher than Cincy's.
> 
> ...


Those are fair points.   My counter to them is Cincy hasn’t lost.  

So keep UGA at 1.  Cincy should be ahead of everyone else and certainly in the top 4.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Umm.  Clemson, Florida, UK, Ark, Mia, MSST arent ranked anymore.     No one gives a shit what you were ranked in the preseason.    Like I said it might have looked good before they started playing games but now it's weak as shit.



And Murray State, Temple, Tulane and Tulsa are all powerhouse teams?

Alabama and Cincy have both beaten exactly one ranked team.   But if you think the schedules for the two teams are equal you are mistaken.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Those are fair points.   My counter to them is Cincy hasn’t lost.
> 
> So keep UGA at 1.  Cincy should be ahead of everyone else and certainly in the top 4.



So if a team plays cupcakes they make the playoffs?


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 7, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> So if a team plays cupcakes they make the playoffs?


You don’t think they deserve a spot in the top 4.  

what exactly would a group of 5 school need to do if not?  

This is my problem with the current system.  Everyone acts like a group of 5 school has a shot but the reality is they don’t. Hell I’d argue there are a good number of power 5 teams don’t really have a shot.  

If that’s the case stop lying about it so at least those schools know what’s up going in


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Nov 7, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Umm.  Clemson, Florida, UK, Ark, Mia, MSST arent ranked anymore.     No one gives a shit what you were ranked in the preseason.    Like I said it might have looked good before they started playing games but now it's weak as shit.


When they played those teams they were ranked at those positions. 

So you're feckin wrong ya doucher.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 7, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> When they played those teams they were ranked at those positions.
> 
> So you're feckin wrong ya doucher.


Again who gives a shit what they WERE ranked.  The ranking was clearly wrong.   Is that too complex a concept for you to wrap your head around?      I mePam was Clemson really the 3rd best team in the nation?   Or were they just an overrated name?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Again who gives a shit what they WERE ranked.  The ranking was clearly wrong.   Is that too complex a concept for you to wrap your head around?      I mePam was Clemson really the 3rd best team in the nation?   Or were they just an overrated name?



Preseason polls are always guess work.  But picking a team that has consistently performed at the highest level is a good guess.

But strength of schedule is a huge factor in who is any good.  Beating a bunch of teams with losing records doesn't mean much.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 7, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Preseason polls are always guess work.  But picking a team that has consistently performed at the highest level is a good guess.
> 
> But strength of schedule is a huge factor in who is any good.  Beating a bunch of teams with losing records doesn't mean much.


I dont have an issue with preseason polls.   My issue is acting like they mean anything 9 games in.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Nov 8, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Again who gives a shit what they WERE ranked.  The ranking was clearly wrong.   Is that too complex a concept for you to wrap your head around?      I mePam was Clemson really the 3rd best team in the nation?   Or were they just an overrated name?


Because they WERE ranked in the top 25 when they played them!

You can't go into week nine and say they never played top 25 talent based on the rankings today ya fuckin tard.

They WERE top 25 when those games occurred. 

Alabama and Georgia beat seven teams ranked in the top 25.

Jesus Christ...I hope they don't let you touch anything sharp.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 8, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Because they WERE ranked in the top 25 when they played them!
> 
> You can't go into week nine and say they never played top 25 talent based on the rankings today ya fuckin tard.
> 
> ...


You're about a sharp as a bag of hammers aren't you?

Preseason and early season rankings/polls are just guesses.      Do you think Clemson was the 3rd best team in the nation before the season started and they just forgot how to play football as a team and so got worse?    Of course not they were a mediocre team then and now.    

It's why the committee doesnt rank anyone until now.   You have to actually see them play the games to find out if they are any good.     Where you end up at the end of the year is a lot closer to what you are and always were as a team compared to all the other teams in Div 1 then where you were ranked preseason or even mid season.       

If the preseason #1 team in the nation doesn't win a game all year were they really ever the best team in the nation?     Should the team that beat them the first game really get credit for beating a #1?  

Quit sucking the SEC dick, it's making you dumber by the minute.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 13, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Here are the rankings from the playoff committee:
> *1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Michigan State
> ...


My how things have changed. MSU gone. I can’t believe they put Michigan number 6.

Im just glad BAMA isn’t number one again. Enough already.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 13, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> My how things have changed. MSU gone. I can’t believe they put Michigan number 6.
> 
> Im just glad BAMA isn’t number one again. Enough already.


Ohio State will likely rip their hearts out.    While they are probably the best team Jimmy H has had a UM I dont think they are good enough to beat OSU.  

Will 4 loss Auburn stay in the top 25 so UGA can still say they beat 2 ranked teams?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 13, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Ohio State will likely rip their hearts out.    While they are probably the best team Jimmy H has had a UM I dont think they are good enough to beat OSU.
> 
> Will 4 loss Auburn stay in the top 25 so UGA can still say they beat 2 ranked teams?


Yes Ohio looks like they will beat both my teams. So both u of m and MSU will have two losses


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Yes Ohio looks like they will beat both my teams. So both u of m and MSU will have two losses


I thought they would win. Didn’t think they would do that to MSU.    

Also no matter the outcome of this game Alabama is NOT the #2 team in college football


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> I thought they would win. Didn’t think they would do that to MSU.
> 
> Also no matter the outcome of this game Alabama is NOT the #2 team in college football



For now we are.   And we just clinched the SEC West, so we will play GA for the SEC Championship.    Win that and we are in the playoffs.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 20, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> For now we are.   And we just clinched the SEC West, so we will play GA for the SEC Championship.    Win that and we are in the playoffs.


Oh I know that’s what they are “ranked” but that’s not what they are.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Oh I know that’s what they are “ranked” but that’s not what they are.



According to your opinion.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 20, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> According to your opinion.


I don't mind Bama being in the top 4.  I knew MI and MSU weren't that good.  Still a great season for MSU to go undefeated so long and beat UofM.  That was their superbowl right there.  I knew Ohio State would clobber MSU.  They always do.  

SO BAMA, OHIO, and who are the other 2 teams in the top 4?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I don't mind Bama being in the top 4.  I knew MI and MSU weren't that good.  Still a great season for MSU to go undefeated so long and beat UofM.  That was their superbowl right there.  I knew Ohio State would clobber MSU.  They always do.
> 
> SO BAMA, OHIO, and who are the other 2 teams in the top 4?



Georgia is still #1.

Alabama was #2 last week, and won.
Cincie was #3 last week, and they won as well.
Oregon was #4 last week, and they won.   

So until one of the 4 loses. Ohio State is on the outside looking in.

If Georgia beats Bama, then OSU has a slot.   If Bama beat Georgia, they could both make the playoffs and that would leave the Buckeyes out.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 20, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Georgia is still #1.
> 
> Alabama was #2 last week, and won.
> Cincie was #3 last week, and they won as well.
> ...


Is anyone complaining they aren't in the top 4?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Is anyone complaining they aren't in the top 4?



Well, at least one poster thinks it is all wrong.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 20, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Georgia is still #1.
> 
> Alabama was #2 last week, and won.
> Cincie was #3 last week, and they won as well.
> ...


Last week.

GA 1
Bama 2
Ore 3
OSU 4
Cincy 5


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Last week.
> 
> GA 1
> Bama 2
> ...



I stand corrected.   I was mistakenly looking at the AP poll.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 20, 2021)

OSU now has a better resume than Alabama does.   

Should be 

1 GA
2 OSU
3 CINCI
4 BAMA


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> OSU now has a better resume than Alabama does.
> 
> Should be
> 
> ...



Alabama has beaten 3 ranked teams.   #12 Ole Miss, #21 Arkansas, and #25 Miss State.
OSU has beaten 1 ranked team.   #7 Michigan State.  (according to the CFP rankings)


----------



## AMart (Nov 20, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> OSU now has a better resume than Alabama does.
> 
> Should be
> 
> ...


It's going to be UGA, OSU, BAMA, UC. Now the corrupt committee might try to slide Michigan in at 4 next Tuesday, but either OSU or Michigan gets loss #2 next Saturday.


----------



## AMart (Nov 20, 2021)

Against the Big 12-bound Bearcats, SMU looked out of Cincinnati’s league​After his Mustangs were dominated in all phases, head coach Sonny Dykes said Cincinnati is College Football Playoff worthy.​“You just have to give [Cincinnati] credit. They really played well tonight. They looked like a top 3 team. They looked like a College Football Playoff team and they certainly made a statement tonight.”


Throughout this season, Dykes has talked often about the margins of victory. For SMU, they’ve been slim, but the Mustangs have found a way to win most of those games. For Cincinnati, its margin of victory against SMU looked like a chasm — between one program with playoff aspirations and one chasing relevance.

“We certainly knew what they were capable of,” Dykes said. “All you got to do is turn on the Notre Dame game and look at the way they handled Notre Dame and South Bend on both sides of the ball.








						Against the Big 12-bound Bearcats, SMU looked out of Cincinnati’s league
					

CINCINNATI — If you’re a Cincinnati fan looking for a holiday gift, avoid the risk of supply chain issues and head to the northeast corner of Nippert Stadium....



					www.dallasnews.com


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Is anyone complaining they aren't in the top 4?


Cincy was I think.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2021)

The only question left really is whether GA or Alabama will fall out of the top 4 when one of them loses in the SEC Championship game.  Oregon being trounced today by Utah has pretty much sealed their fate.  

GA, OSU, Bama are the best 3 teams in the nation....who's #4.  I don't know....but I don't think it matters really.  

With my posting that...watch #4 win it all this year.  LOL


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 21, 2021)

candycorn said:


> The only question left really is whether GA or Alabama will fall out of the top 4 when one of them loses in the SEC Championship game.  Oregon being trounced today by Utah has pretty much sealed their fate.
> 
> GA, OSU, Bama are the best 3 teams in the nation....who's #4.  I don't know....but I don't think it matters really.
> 
> With my posting that...watch #4 win it all this year.  LOL



If Alabama loses to GA in the SEC Championship we are out of the playoffs.    But if GA loses, they will be a 1 loss team and probably stay in it.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 21, 2021)

AMart said:


> It's going to be UGA, OSU, BAMA, UC. Now the corrupt committee might try to slide Michigan in at 4 next Tuesday, but either OSU or Michigan gets loss #2 next Saturday.


If Michigan beats Ohio then they should slide to number 4.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 21, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> If Alabama loses to GA in the SEC Championship we are out of the playoffs.    But if GA loses, they will be a 1 loss team and probably stay in it.


No doubt a loss to Alabama should not put them out of the top 4.  I hope GA and Bama have to first play the other 2 teams then if they win play again for the national championship.

Or Bama loses and they are out.  That's what we are all wishing for.  Only Bama fans want to see them win another one.  Fuck that.  LOL.  Anyone but Bama.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 21, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> If Alabama loses to GA in the SEC Championship we are out of the playoffs.


I am not so sure about that.  I mean...who would you put into the place to where you can say, "Yeah, ___________ can beat Alabama" that isn't already in the top 4?  Michigan?  No.  Cincy?  No. OU? No. Notre Dame?  You may get some argument there but anyone who watched them will say "hell to the no".  I'm not saying it should be that way but it may be that way.  The second string of GA, 'Bama, OU can give any one of those teams I mentioned a good game.


WinterBorn said:


> But if GA loses, they will be a 1 loss team and probably stay in it.


I agree with this.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 21, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I am not so sure about that.  I mean...who would you put into the place to where you can say, "Yeah, ___________ can beat Alabama" that isn't already in the top 4?  Michigan?  No.  Cincy?  No. OU? No. Notre Dame?  You may get some argument there but anyone who watched them will say "hell to the no".  I'm not saying it should be that way but it may be that way.  The second string of GA, 'Bama, OU can give any one of those teams I mentioned a good game.
> 
> I agree with this.


I hear the juggernots are being broken up by athletes getting to transfer and not have to wait a year.  That's great.  It was a dumb rule.

So if BAMA recruits 3 great running backs, eventually 1 of those guys should transfer to a school where he will start.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 21, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Alabama has beaten 3 ranked teams.   #12 Ole Miss, #21 Arkansas, and #25 Miss State.
> OSU has beaten 1 ranked team.   #7 Michigan State.  (according to the CFP rankings)


Ark isnt going to be ranked they have 4 losses and they havnt beaten anyone of consequence.  Every good team they've played they've lost to.   They were getting there ranking from their SEC affiliation . 
And MSST is a joke being ranked with 4 losses.   They lost to Memphis (5-6) and LSU (5-6) ....

Alabama struggling with Ark, losing to T&AM (another team overrated SEC team),  coupled with OSU destroying MSU should push them ahead of Alabama


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> No doubt a loss to Alabama should not put them out of the top 4.  I hope GA and Bama have to first play the other 2 teams then if they win play again for the national championship.
> 
> Or Bama loses and they are out.  That's what we are all wishing for.  Only Bama fans want to see them win another one.  Fuck that.  LOL.  Anyone but Bama.



Yeah, I know.   I hear it all the time.  Especially after last years team blew everyone out.

I live in Atlanta, so I have a lot of friends who went to Georgia.  We've beaten them 6 times in a row.  3 times in the regular season when they were ranked in the Top 10, 2 times in the SEC Championship when they were ranked #3 or #4, and once in the National Championship game in OT when they had us 2nd down and 26 and Tua made a name for himself.  To say they hate us is an understatement.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 21, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Ark isnt going to be ranked they have 4 losses and they havnt beaten anyone of consequence.  Every good team they've played they've lost to.   They were getting there ranking from their SEC affiliation .
> And MSST is a joke being ranked with 4 losses.   They lost to Memphis (5-6) and LSU (5-6) ....
> 
> Alabama struggling with Ark, losing to T&AM (another team overrated SEC team),  coupled with OSU destroying MSU should push them ahead of Alabama



No, Arkansas won't be ranked after this loss.   But they were yesterday.

OSU destroying a team that lost to Purdue isn't as big as you make it sound.

But the fact is, there are 3 teams in the current CFP rankings that Alabama beat, and only 1 that OSU beat.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 21, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Ark isnt going to be ranked they have 4 losses and they havnt beaten anyone of consequence.  Every good team they've played they've lost to.   They were getting there ranking from their SEC affiliation .
> And MSST is a joke being ranked with 4 losses.   They lost to Memphis (5-6) and LSU (5-6) ....
> 
> Alabama struggling with Ark, losing to T&AM (another team overrated SEC team),  coupled with OSU destroying MSU should push them ahead of Alabama



I don't think I would call it struggling with Arkansas.   After all, outside of only being ahead by 3 in the first quarter, Alabama led by at least a touchdown almost the entire game.   The Hogs wouldn't go down easy and have been hitting their stride the last few games.

Ohio State struggled more against Nebraska than the Tide did against Arkansas.   And Nebraska is 3-8 for the season.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 21, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> No, Arkansas won't be ranked after this loss.   But they were yesterday.
> 
> OSU destroying a team that lost to Purdue isn't as big as you make it sound.
> 
> But the fact is, there are 3 teams in the current CFP rankings that Alabama beat, and only 1 that OSU beat.


Beating MSU who is ranked in the top 10 by 50 is no big deal but 3 teams all with at least 3 losses hanging at the edge of the rankings (one which most certainly wont be included on Tuesday)  are....  is that the argument?   I know you are die hard Alabama fan but even you dont believe that.


----------



## AMart (Nov 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> If Michigan beats Ohio then they should slide to number 4.


They would likely be #2 or #3.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 21, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I don't think I would call it struggling with Arkansas.   After all, outside of only being ahead by 3 in the first quarter, Alabama led by at least a touchdown almost the entire game.   The Hogs wouldn't go down easy and have been hitting their stride the last few games.
> 
> Ohio State struggled more against Nebraska than the Tide did against Arkansas.   And Nebraska is 3-8 for the season.


It was a one possession game late in the 4th...


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 21, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Beating MSU who is ranked in the top 10 by 50 is no big deal but 3 teams all with at least 3 losses hanging at the edge of the rankings (one which most certainly wont be included on Tuesday)  are....  is that the argument?   I know you are die hard Alabama fan but even you dont believe that.



I am a diehard Bama fan, indeed.    I am happy to see them ranked in the top 4.

And I see reasons for it.   The fact that you disagree is no biggie.   There were people disagreeing with our ranking last year too.

If we beat auburn and then beat Georgia in the SEC Championship, I like our chances for winning the playoffs as well.    If not?   There is always next year.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 21, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> It was a one possession game late in the 4th...



And Bama was never behind, even in the 4th.   Every team we play brings their best game.

And the Ohio State v. Nebraska game was a one possession game for almost the entire 60 minutes.   And Nebraska is 3-8.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 21, 2021)

candycorn said:


> The only question left really is whether GA or Alabama will fall out of the top 4 when one of them loses in the SEC Championship game.  Oregon being trounced today by Utah has pretty much sealed their fate.
> 
> GA, OSU, Bama are the best 3 teams in the nation....who's #4.  I don't know....but I don't think it matters really.
> 
> With my posting that...watch #4 win it all this year.  LOL


If Ga loses they stay in.  I don think you can keep a 2 loss non SEC champ Alabama over a 1 loss big 12 champ.  

That puts GA, OSU, UC, and OU, OS or ND?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 21, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> If Ga loses they stay in.  I don think you can keep a 2 loss non SEC champ Alabama over a 1 loss big 12 champ.
> 
> That puts GA, OSU, UC, and OU, OS or ND?



Makes sense...but at the same time, I don't see 'Bama having any problem with OU, ND, or Cincy.  

Still; the record has to count for something...right?


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 21, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Makes sense...but at the same time, I don't see 'Bama having any problem with OU, ND, or Cincy.
> 
> Still; the record has to count for something...right?


OU I would agree.  Cincy I’m not convinced.    They gave UGA all they wanted last year and they are better this year.     TAM beat Alabama and they aren’t as good as ND or Cincy imo.  

Alabama isnt as good this year either.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 23, 2021)

The latest CFP rankings are out.

#1 - Georgia
#2 - Ohio State
#3 - Alabama
#4 - Cincinnati


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 23, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Ark isnt going to be ranked they have 4 losses and they havnt beaten anyone of consequence.  Every good team they've played they've lost to.   They were getting there ranking from their SEC affiliation .
> And MSST is a joke being ranked with 4 losses.   They lost to Memphis (5-6) and LSU (5-6) ....
> 
> Alabama struggling with Ark, losing to T&AM (another team overrated SEC team),  coupled with OSU destroying MSU should push them ahead of Alabama



Arkansas dropped a few spots in the latest CFP rankings, but they are still in the top 25.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 23, 2021)

Hopefully the committee won't put Notre Dame in the top 4, regardless of the losses of the high ranked teams.

The Golden Domers made the playoffs twice and a BCS Championship game in 2013.    They were humiliated and exposed as over-rated all 3 times.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 23, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> The latest CFP rankings are out.
> 
> #1 - Georgia
> #2 - Ohio State
> ...


This is what I figured would be the rankings.   Though I still feel UC should be at least 3.  


WinterBorn said:


> Hopefully the committee won't put Notre Dame in the top 4, regardless of the losses of the high ranked teams.
> 
> The Golden Domers made the playoffs twice and a BCS Championship game in 2013.    They were humiliated and exposed as over-rated all 3 times.



i would agree nd doesn’t belong, but if UGA beats Alabama I’m pretty sure that’s what’s going to happen.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 23, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> This is what I figured would be the rankings.   Though I still feel UC should be at least 3.
> 
> 
> i would agree nd doesn’t belong, but if UGA beats Alabama I’m pretty sure that’s what’s going to happen.



As long as a team is in the top 4, the rest doesn't really matter.    Especially #3 and #4.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 23, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> As long as a team is in the top 4, the rest doesn't really matter.    Especially #3 and #4.


Yeah I know.

consolation if ND gets in they will get smashed by UGA.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> consolation if ND gets in they will get smashed by UGA.



Thanks.    That is a happy thought for the day.


----------



## AMart (Nov 26, 2021)

And UC wins, 12-0. They will host Houston next Saturday. Win that and they should be in the playoff.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 26, 2021)

AMart said:


> And UC wins, 12-0. They will host Houston next Saturday. Win that and they should be in the playoff.


They will be.  2 plays 5 this week.  1 plays 3 in the SEC championship, and they wont put ND in over them since they won the head to head.

It will be either 

1 UGA
2 OSU
3 UC 
4 ND/Ok State

Or

1 OSU
2 Bama
3 UC
4 UGA 

Depending in the outcome of the SEC championship and assuming Ok State wins out and depending on how the committee values the Big 12 champion


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> They will be.  2 plays 5 this week.  1 plays 3 in the SEC championship, and they wont put ND in over them since they won the head to head.
> 
> It will be either
> 
> ...



I don't see anything wrong with those picks.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 26, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I don't see anything wrong with those picks.


All that’s assuming UGA, Bama and OSU win their games this week of course.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> All that’s assuming UGA, Bama and OSU win their games this week of course.



I think GA will handle GATech with ease.
Bama should beat auburn, but that game is always up for grabs.  The intensity of the rivalry makes the rankings matter less.
OSU has the same issue with the intense rivalry, plus they are facing a much better pass defense than they have seen before.  Should be a good game, with OSU coming out on top.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 26, 2021)

Agreed.

Michigan and Auburn just dont have the horses to keep up with OSU and Alabama.

SEC championship will tell us who UGA is.    I don’t think they’ve really been tested this year.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 27, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Michigan and Auburn just dont have the horses to keep up with OSU and Alabama.
> 
> SEC championship will tell us who UGA is.    I don’t think they’ve really been tested this year.



I am looking forward to the SEC championship.  It should be a great game.

But today is the Iron Bowl, and that is always huge down here.


----------



## AMart (Nov 27, 2021)

28-13 Michigan late 3rd Q.


----------



## AMart (Nov 27, 2021)

42-27 Meeeechhhhigan that about does it.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 27, 2021)

AMart said:


> 42-27 Meeeechhhhigan that about does it.


Crazy.  Didn’t see that coming


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 27, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Crazy.  Didn’t see that coming



Yeah, that was a big surprise.

Well, Harbaugh had to beat OSU someone.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 27, 2021)

There could be a lot of changes in the top 4.

Ohio State got beat.    And Alabama is losing to auburn 7-0 at halftime.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 27, 2021)

Well well well...So now what?    

Does OSU losing  really screw over Alabama if Alabama end up with a second loss?  I can't imagine there being a pair of two loss teams in the bracket (if they take one anyway).  Or vice versa..


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 27, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Well well well...So now what?
> 
> Does OSU losing  really screw over Alabama if Alabama end up with a second loss?  I can't imagine there being a pair of two loss teams in the bracket (if they take one anyway).  Or vice versa..



Alabama will not be in the playoffs.    Georgia will destroy us.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 27, 2021)

97 yards and 1:35 on the clock.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 27, 2021)

'Bama tied it up.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 27, 2021)

And Bama pulls off the win!!


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 27, 2021)

Great Iron Bowl win!    But I suspect you’re right UGA is going to be tough to beat.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 27, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> There could be a lot of changes in the top 4.
> 
> Ohio State got beat.    And Alabama is losing to auburn 7-0 at halftime.





candycorn said:


> Well well well...So now what?
> 
> Does OSU losing  really screw over Alabama if Alabama end up with a second loss?  I can't imagine there being a pair of two loss teams in the bracket (if they take one anyway).  Or vice versa..


Lots of changes in the next couple weeks.   OSU out. UM in.  If Alabama loses they are out and ND is probably in.   Especially with Alabama and OSU out they will want a team with a big fan base in there.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 27, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Lots of changes in the next couple weeks.   OSU out. UM in.  If Alabama loses they are out and ND is probably in.   Especially with Alabama and OSU out they will want a team with a big fan base in there.


As I understand it, the Fiesta Bowl is pretty much open--they aren't affiliated with any conference.  Could OSU and Alabama play each other if they both are not in the playoffs?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 27, 2021)

Just for some perspective, unless I am mistaken there has never been an OT in the Iron Bowl, until tonight.    And tonight there were 4.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 27, 2021)

candycorn said:


> As I understand it, the Fiesta Bowl is pretty much open--they aren't affiliated with any conference.  Could OSU and Alabama play each other if they both are not in the playoffs?


That matchup might get more eyeballs than a playoff bowl.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 27, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> That matchup might get more eyeballs than a playoff bowl.


I think it would.

But I don't know if it is possible.  Doesn't the "best" SEC team that doesn't go to the championship playoff go to the Sugar Bowl by decree?  Meaning that Bama would be compelled to play in the Sugar Bowl instead.  Is that not the case?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 27, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I think it would.
> 
> But I don't know if it is possible.  Doesn't the "best" SEC team that doesn't go to the championship playoff go to the Sugar Bowl by decree?  Meaning that Bama would be compelled to play in the Sugar Bowl instead.  Is that not the case?



Yes, Bama will be obligated to play in the Sugar Bowl.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 27, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, Bama will be obligated to play in the Sugar Bowl.


If you were a player, would you rather play in the Sugar bowl or the Bahamas Bowl? 









						Bahamas Bowl
					

It's Conference USA Against the MAC in the Bahamas Bowl




					www.bahamasbowl.com


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 28, 2021)

candycorn said:


> If you were a player, would you rather play in the Sugar bowl or the Bahamas Bowl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd want to play in the game that will receive the most coverage.    And the Sugar Bowl has a lot of tradition for Alabama.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

Agreed.    Also depends on who you're playing.   If Alabama is playing OSU in the Bahamas bowl it will get more coverage than most other match ups in the Sugar.  

I think OSU would be able to play in the Sugar though since they arent going to the Big 10 Championship they wont be obligated to the Rose Bowl?  I think that's what the Big 10 either champ or runner up if the Champ is in the playoff has to play in.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 28, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I don't see anything wrong with those picks.


Put Michigan in.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 28, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I think GA will handle GATech with ease.
> Bama should beat auburn, but that game is always up for grabs.  The intensity of the rivalry makes the rankings matter less.
> OSU has the same issue with the intense rivalry, plus they are facing a much better pass defense than they have seen before.  Should be a good game, with OSU coming out on top.


Boy was I hoping BAMA would lose that one yesterday.

And I was expecting michigan up 8 to go 3 and out, Ohio scores, converts the 2 point conversion, ties it and Ohio wins in overtime. Instead Michigan ran it down Ohio’s throat. Amazing.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Put Michigan in.


That was before the game yesterday


----------



## 22lcidw (Nov 28, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I am looking forward to the SEC championship.  It should be a great game.
> 
> But today is the Iron Bowl, and that is always huge down here.


I know the SEC is strong. Of the 4 teams in the NCAA playoffs at this point. Georgia seems to be above the rest with any of the next 3 to be determined after the Conference Championships, bringing up the rear.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> That was before the game yesterday


I know. I can’t believe it happened.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Boy was I hoping BAMA would lose that one yesterday.
> 
> And I was expecting michigan up 8 to go 3 and out, Ohio scores, converts the 2 point conversion, ties it and Ohio wins in overtime. Instead Michigan ran it down Ohio’s throat. Amazing.



You and auburn.  However, it didn't happen.   Now we face Georgia for the SEC Championship.    Then, we will see.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 28, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> You and auburn.  However, it didn't happen.   Now we face Georgia for the SEC Championship.    Then, we will see.


So you could still get knocked out?

I worry Michigan blew their wad and might lose the big ten championship.

I thought yesterday was impossible. What if we won a national championship? Harbaugh will be legendary status if he ever achieves that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> So you could still get knocked out?
> 
> I worry Michigan blew their wad and might lose the big ten championship.
> 
> I thought yesterday was impossible. What if we won a national championship? Harbaugh will be legendary status if he ever achieves that.



Out of the playoffs?   Sure.    No two loss team has ever made it.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 28, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Out of the playoffs?   Sure.    No two loss team has ever made it.


If Michigan and bama lose who would be the top 4?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> If Michigan and bama lose who would be the top 4?



I guess OSU and Notre Dame would move up.   Of course, that means the Domers would be humiliated again.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> If Michigan and bama lose who would be the top 4?


1 UGA
2 UC
3 OSU (OK State) assuming they win the big 12.
4 ND

That would be my guess anyway.    In this scenario UGA likely plays UC in the championship game and pulls away in the second half to win by 2 TD's.   (or they might just blow them out of the water and win by 45 Georgia I mean).


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## sealybobo (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> 1 UGA
> 2 UC
> 3 OSU (OK State) assuming they win the big 12.
> 4 ND
> ...


But OSU has two losses. I’d give it to BAMA over them based on them both having two losses and who beat BAMA.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> But OSU has two losses. I’d give it to BAMA over them based on them both having two losses and who beat BAMA.


Oklahoma State not Ohio State.   They will be a 1 loss Power 5 Conference Champ (assuming they win the big 12 that is).    I dont know how you keep them out.

OSU (Ohio State) is done.     As is Alabama if they lose to Georgia.   Too many 1 loss and undefeated teams out there for them to get in with 2


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Oklahoma State not Ohio State.   They will be a 1 loss Power 5 Conference Champ (assuming they win the big 12 that is).    I dont know how you keep them out.
> 
> OSU (Ohio State) is done.     As is Alabama if they lose to Georgia.   Too many 1 loss and undefeated teams out there for them to get in with 2



My mistake for not spelling it out.  Yes, I meant Oklahoma State.

No 2 loss team should make the playoffs.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Here are the rankings from the playoff committee:
> *1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Michigan State
> ...


Teams in slots #3 and #4 will be the first victims in the playoffs, as they usually are.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

WinterBorn sealybobo @candycorn

Ok so the last post got me thinking.    What happens if  UGA beats Alabama,  and Michigan, UC and OSU (OK state) all lose their Conference championships.   Who gets in then? 

1 UGA
2 ND
3 Alabama?
4 OSU (Ohio State)? 

Or does 2 loss Iowa/Baylor leap frog all those teams and get in based on winning their conference? 

I know it's not a likely scenario but it's possible.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> But OSU has two losses. I’d give it to BAMA over them based on them both having two losses and who beat BAMA.


4 loss Texas A&M beat Alabama.   Sure they will have lost to #1 UGA, but that other one is pretty bad.   OSU has lost to #2 Mich and # 10 Oregon who might win their Conference.  So OSU will have losses to 2 Conference champs both in the top 10.   As losses go it certainly can get worse.     I'd have to go really look at who each of them played but I'd bet taking their wins and loses their resumes are relatively the same.

Which makes sense.   Both teams IMO are pretty good and at times and based on the match up are really good, but both have glaring deficiencies this year that have hurt them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Ohio State will likely rip their hearts out.    While they are probably the best team Jimmy H has had a UM I dont think they are good enough to beat OSU.
> 
> Will 4 loss Auburn stay in the top 25 so UGA can still say they beat 2 ranked teams?


Uh, Auburn has 6 losses.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Uh, Auburn has 6 losses.


Uh, did you happen to look at the date of the post?     If you know record of all the teams in advance can you share?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> 4 loss Texas A&M beat Alabama.   Sure they will have lost to #1 UGA, but that other one is pretty bad.   OSU has lost to #2 Mich and # 10 Oregon who might win their Conference.  So OSU will have losses to 2 Conference champs both in the top 10.   As losses go it certainly can get worse.     I'd have to go really look at who each of them played but I'd bet taking their wins and loses their resumes are relatively the same.
> 
> Which makes sense.   Both teams IMO are pretty good and at times and based on the match up are really good, but both have glaring deficiencies this year that have hurt them.


It’s a good year. MSU and Michigan didn’t disappoint. Both could have ten win seasons.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Ark isnt going to be ranked they have 4 losses and they havnt beaten anyone of consequence.  Every good team they've played they've lost to.   They were getting there ranking from their SEC affiliation .
> And MSST is a joke being ranked with 4 losses.   They lost to Memphis (5-6) and LSU (5-6) ....
> 
> Alabama struggling with Ark, losing to T&AM (another team overrated SEC team),  coupled with OSU destroying MSU should push them ahead of Alabama


That's TA&M for the record.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> It’s a good year. MSU and Michigan didn’t disappoint. Both could have ten win seasons.



Could?

Dont they both already have at least 10 wins?  

Mich 11-1
MSU 10-2


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That's TA&M for the record.


Thanks grammer Nazi.    You know for the record.

Excuse me I guess that would make you a punctuation or a symbols Nazi technically.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> And Bama was never behind, even in the 4th.   Every team we play brings their best game.
> 
> And the Ohio State v. Nebraska game was a one possession game for almost the entire 60 minutes.   And Nebraska is 3-8.


I love the fact that you wrote this before Alabama took 4 overtimes to beat Auburn, and we were playing a back-up quarterback who could barely walk in the second half and overtimes.

Alabama's quarterback spent more time on the ground than the Iranian Air Force F-14s.  My prediction is that Alabama will be destroyed by Georgia, ending any hopes of being in the final top four.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Michigan and Auburn just dont have the horses to keep up with OSU and Alabama.
> 
> SEC championship will tell us who UGA is.    I don’t think they’ve really been tested this year.


That's funny!

Michigan beat OSU and it took Bama 4 OTs to get past an Auburn team playing a backup QB who could barely walk in the second half and 4 OTs due to an ankle injury.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Thanks grammer Nazi.    You know for the record.
> 
> Excuse me I guess that would make you a punctuation or a symbols Nazi technically.


Stop being a fucking nimrod and learn to proofread and then you won't get your pussy hurt!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Uh, did you happen to look at the date of the post?     If you know record of all the teams in advance can you share?


I was updating your info, which was already wrong because Auburn had already lost #5.

It's not a dick, so stop taking it so hard.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Stop being a fucking nimrod and learn to proofread and then you won't get your pussy hurt!


This was a discussion about college football.   Feel free to open up a thread about punctuation and grammar if you'd like.  









						Year 2021 Calendar – United States
					

United States 2021 – Calendar with American holidays. Yearly calendar showing months for the year 2021. Calendars – online and print friendly – for any year and month




					www.timeanddate.com
				




There's a link you might try.  

If you were just "updating" the info then you would have said "now they have 6 losses" but you didnt.  Dont try and back pedal now asshat.   Not to mention that their subsequent losses have little bearing on the post since it was commenting on the committee favoring SEC teams and keeping them in the top 25 after 3 and 4 losses which pads the resumes of the teams that have beaten them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> This was a discussion about college football.   Feel free to open up a thread about punctuation and grammar if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they already had 5 losses when you made your statement, so STFU dumbass!


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, they already had 5 losses when you made your statement, so STFU dumbass!


OMG.   Click the link I posted dumb ass. 

Nov 13 is a Saturday which is the day I posted that comment.  









						College Football Scoreboard - Top 25 | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN to view the Top 25 NCAA College Football Scoreboard




					www.espn.com
				











						Auburn Tigers Football - Tigers News, Scores, Stats, Rumors & More | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN to view the latest Auburn Tigers news, scores, stats, standings, rumors, and more




					www.espn.com
				




Auburn lost to MSST on the 13th for their 4th loss.    Maybe you should take a break and sit the next couple threads out.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> OMG.   Click the link I posted dumb ass.
> 
> Nov 13 is a Saturday which is the day I posted that comment.
> 
> ...


I can't help it that you were wrong.  Have a nice day, asshole!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I love the fact that you wrote this before Alabama took 4 overtimes to beat Auburn, ....


Who won the game, douche?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Who won the game, douche?


Alabama did.  Why are you sticking your dick into the mixture?  What powerhouse football school did you attend?  Our Lady of Perpetual Motion School for Wayward Japanese Scat Porn Lovers?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Alabama did. ... What powerhouse football school did you attend? ....


Did you play D1 football?


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I can't help it that you were wrong.  Have a nice day, asshole!


On what planet was I wrong?

How may losses did Auburn have on Nov 13th?









						Mississippi State vs. Auburn - College Football Game Summary - November 13, 2021 | ESPN
					

Get a summary of the Mississippi State Bulldogs vs. Auburn Tigers football game.




					www.espn.com
				




that’s a link to the game they played on the 13th of Nov.









						2022 Auburn Tigers Schedule | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN to view the Auburn Tigers team schedule for the current and previous seasons




					www.espn.com
				




thats their schedule.   Please list the 5 teams they lost to by the 13th of November.

Asshole


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ....  Why are you sticking your dick into the mixture? .....


I have no doubt that many of your evenings came to an abrupt end after you whined something like that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Did you play D1 football?


Can't answer the question? Which school for wayward girls did you attend?

I was Navy when I went to college.  We were not allowed to play D1 football for fear of a career-ending injury.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> I have no doubt that many of your evenings came to an abrupt end after you whined something like that.


I never realized how much of a spineless asshole you were until you started stalking me.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> On what planet was I wrong?
> 
> How may losses did Auburn have on Nov 13th?
> 
> ...


I corrected you to the current status.  November 13th is only significant in the fact that it was my birthday and you made a prediction and you were wrong.  I didn't call you out.  I stated a fact.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, they already had 5 losses when you made your statement, so STFU dumbass!





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I corrected you to the current status.  November 13th is only significant in the fact that it was my birthday and you made a prediction and you were wrong.  I didn't call you out.  I stated a fact.



That's not you saying they had 5 losses on the 13th of November?     Someone hacked your account?   You have a split personality?   You post so much bullshit you forgot what you said?   What excuse are you going to come up with now?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> That's not you saying they had 5 losses on the 13th of November?     Someone hacked your account?   You have a split personality?   You post so much bullshit you forgot what you said?   What excuse are you going to come up with now?





Couchpotato said:


> That's not you saying they had 5 losses on the 13th of November?     Someone hacked your account?   You have a split personality?   You post so much bullshit you forgot what you said?   What excuse are you going to come up with now?



I guess you simply do not have the ability to read.  Welcome to my ignore list.  I am not forced to put up with your stupid antics.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I guess you simply do not have the ability to read.  Welcome to my ignore list.  I am not forced to put up with your stupid antics.


yeah I cant read.     What does "They had 5 losses when you made your statement, so STFU dumbass" mean then?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> .....
> 
> I was Navy when I went to college.  We were not allowed to play D1 football for fear of a career-ending injury.


The Naval Academy has a great team. Did you play?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> The Naval Academy has a great team. Did you play?


Can you fucking read? I was not allowed to play college football and no, I did not go to Canoe U.

I am still waiting for you to tell me what college football powerhouse you attended.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ..... I was not allowed to play college football ......


Everyone knows that is a lie. Don't bother.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Everyone knows that is a lie. Don't bother.


Name a 4 year college scholarship student from the military that played for a team in college.  I'll wait, and stop calling me a liar about things you could not possibly know.  When I went to college, I was an E-4 in the Navy Reserve.

I am still waiting for you to tell me what college football powerhouse you attended.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Name a 4 year college scholarship student from the military that played for a team in college......


Oh yeah, the military doesn't 'allow' college students to play sports.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Oh yeah, the military doesn't 'allow' college students to play sports.


Prove to me they did in the 1980s'.

I am still waiting for you to tell me what college football powerhouse you attended.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I love the fact that you wrote this before Alabama took 4 overtimes to beat Auburn, and we were playing a back-up quarterback who could barely walk in the second half and overtimes.
> 
> Alabama's quarterback spent more time on the ground than the Iranian Air Force F-14s.  My prediction is that Alabama will be destroyed by Georgia, ending any hopes of being in the final top four.



It was a long game for us, that is for sure.  The auburn pass rush was a beast.   Our O-line has been rough all year.

Yeah, Finley was a back up QB.   But it was the auburn defense that held Alabama in check.

Bryce Young got sacked 7 times.    Between all those sacks he managed to throw for 317 yards and 2 TDs.   And when it came down to it, he and the other players rose to the occasion.  With 1:35 left in the game, Young drove them 97 yards to score the TD that tied the game.

Kudos to auburn for a great game.   But I will take the win and congrats to the Bama players for never quitting.


Yeah, Georgia will probably kill us in the SEC Championship.   I have said that for most of the season.   But we made it to the game.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 29, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> It was a long game for us, that is for sure.  The auburn pass rush was a beast.   Our O-line has been rough all year.
> 
> Yeah, Finley was a back up QB.   But it was the auburn defense that held Alabama in check.
> 
> ...



Yes, you called it perfectly!


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I'd want to play in the game that will receive the most coverage.    And the Sugar Bowl has a lot of tradition for Alabama.


Not me... New Orleans or The Bahamas...  No contest.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Name a 4 year college scholarship student from the military that played for a team in college.  I'll wait, and stop calling me a liar about things you could not possibly know.  When I went to college, I was an E-4 in the Navy Reserve.
> 
> I am still waiting for you to tell me what college football powerhouse you attended.


He’s always calling me a liar for things too. And he won’t even say what weight class he wrestled let alone what college.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> He’s always calling me a liar for things too....


Because you keep lying.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Because you keep lying.


I'm not lying.  Neither is Admiral.  Stop it loser.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I'm not lying.  Neither is Admiral.  Stop it loser.


All YOU ever do is lie. The other guy is just a thin-skinned asshole.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> All YOU ever do is lie. The other guy is just a thin-skinned asshole.


But you called him a liar too.  You have bad habits pussy.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> But you called him a liar too.  You have bad habits pussy.


When people lie I call them liars, stupid.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> When people lie I call them liars, stupid.


I didn't lie and I don't think Admiral did either.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> All YOU ever do is lie. The other guy is just a thin-skinned asshole.


You have a lot of expertise with assholes since you are into Japanese scat porn!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You have a lot of expertise with assholes since you are into Japanese scat porn!


I told you to keep your deviant nonsense to yourself, freak.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> I told you to keep your deviant nonsense to yourself, freak.


You are the deviant.  Does your employer know anything about your infatuation with Japanese scat porn?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are the deviant.  Does your employer know anything about your infatuation with Japanese scat porn?


No one wants to hear about your sick obsession, you fucking freak. Go troll somewhere else with that nonsense.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> No one wants to hear about your sick obsession, you fucking freak. Go troll somewhere else with that nonsense.



You are the one with the sick obsession.

Your Google doesn't work?  Mine does.  Everyone else can see what you truly are!

Unkotare - Shitting Porn​https://shitting.pro › tag › unkotare

Japanese Scat Porn Collection from _Unkotare_.com (Pack – 37 videos) · March 31, 2020 · copro-lover. The gorgeous Eros feast AV maker: _unkotare_.com! _Unkotare_.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> I told you to keep your deviant nonsense to yourself, freak.


You have the same comebacks with me.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are the one with the sick obsession.
> 
> Your Google doesn't work?  Mine does.  Everyone else can see what you truly are!
> 
> ...


And what college did he wrestle for? Claims he got injured at regionals and never wrestled again. Bull shit.

If you won’t say the school, what weight class?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> No one wants to hear about your sick obsession, you fucking freak. Go troll somewhere else with that nonsense.


When do you not troll? I mean actually discuss the topic?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are the one with the sick obsession.
> 
> .....


Go AWAY, you sick troll. You're disgusting.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> .... Claims he got injured at regionals and never wrestled again. ...


I never said that.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ....
> 
> Your Google doesn't work? ......


What do I need Google for?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Go AWAY, you sick troll. You're disgusting.


Troll


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Not me... New Orleans or The Bahamas...  No contest.



I'd pick New Orleans.    I've been to New Orleans for the Sugar Bowl, and it is an experience that will stay with me for the rest of my life.   I love the Cresent City anyway, but the Sugar Bowl amps it like Mardi Gras.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2021)

Back to the actual topic....

I think the rankings for the CFP will be as follows:

#1 - Georgia
#2 - Michigan
#3 - Cincinnati
#4 - OK State

Yes, Alabama will likely lose to the Dawgs in the SEC Championship.   Georgia is, as Saban said, the best and most complete team in college football this year.  I predict they will win out and finish as #1 in an undefeated season.   Monster defenses win championships.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 3, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Back to the actual topic....
> 
> I think the rankings for the CFP will be as follows:
> 
> ...


That's probably what it will end up unless we have an upset.  The committee might put OK State ahead of Cincy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> That's probably what it will end up unless we have an upset.  The committee might put OK State ahead of Cincy.



That just means they get to lose to Georgia first.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 3, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> That just means they get to lose to Georgia first.


Yeah could be.   Probably would be.   Im not sure who I think would fare better against UGA.   UC or OkSU.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Yeah could be.   Probably would be.   Im not sure who I think would fare better against UGA.   UC or OkSU.


Having watched a few of their games, the GA defense is the best I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 3, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Having watched a few of their games, the GA defense is the best I've seen in a long, long time.


No doubt, they are deservedly the heavy favorites.   I've always been an underdog guy though.  I hope Cincy gets a shot to at least make it to the championship game and if they have to play UGA in the first round that chance is exponentially diminished.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 4, 2021)

WinterBorn

OkSU shitting the bed.  Going to put ND in the playoff.....

Also why is the Mich v Iowa game in the prime time 8 pm slot and he UGA v Bama game at 4 competing against another Conf Championship game?     Someone didnt think that one through very well.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> WinterBorn
> 
> OkSU shitting the bed.  Going to put ND in the playoff.....
> 
> Also why is the Mich v Iowa game in the prime time 8 pm slot and he UGA v Bama game at 4 competing against another Conf Championship game?     Someone didnt think that one through very well.



Yeah, it looks like Baylor has their number.   Still, there is most of the 2nd half left to play.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 4, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, it looks like Baylor has their number.   Still, there is most of the 2nd half left to play.


Heck of an ending.   Hope the other C Champ games are as good


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 4, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Having watched a few of their games, the GA defense is the best I've seen in a long, long time.


I take it back.  UGA isn’t nearly as good as they seemed.  Playing a soft schedule makes you look better than you are I guess.

That said.   Great win by Alabama.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Heck of an ending.   Hope the other C Champ games are as good



OK State tried to make a comeback.    Good game.


Couchpotato said:


> I take it back.  UGA isn’t nearly as good as they seemed.  Playing a soft schedule makes you look better than you are I guess.
> 
> That said.   Great win by Alabama.



I am amazed!   The O-line was way better than last week.    I thought we might give GA trouble with our defense.

Tonight Bama won the SEC and Bryce Young won the Heisman.


----------



## AMart (Dec 4, 2021)

Going to be The Death Star Alabama
The Rebellion Cincinnati
Can't beat The Death Star Georgia and likely 
Meeeeccchigan


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2021)

AMart said:


> Going to be The Death Star Alabama
> The Rebellion Cincinnati
> Can't beat The Death Star Georgia and likely
> Meeeeccchigan



If Alabama plays like they did tonight, the only team who can beat them is Georgia in a rematch.  And I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 4, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> OK State tried to make a comeback.    Good game.
> 
> 
> I am amazed!   The O-line was way better than last week.    I thought we might give GA trouble with our defense.
> ...


Ok...I'll admit it.  I did NOT believe Bama would even have a chance in this game.  After the way they struggled with Auburn, I thought they were gonna get their eyes beat out.  That said, where in hell was this team LAST WEEK?  There were several incredible improvements but the most - by far - was that O-Line!  ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 4, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> and Bryce Young won the Heisman.


I don't think there's any chance anyone would have the guts to vote against him.  I loved the homemade Heisman sign - BRY-ICE-COLD


----------



## AMart (Dec 4, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Ok...I'll admit it.  I did NOT believe Bama would even have a chance in this game.  After the way they struggled with Auburn, I thought they were gonna get their eyes beat out.  That said, where in hell was this team LAST WEEK?  There were several incredible improvements but the most - by far - was that O-Line!  ROLL TIDE!


Alabama had many close wins this year. Auburn was a road rivalry game. That Auburn coach made a dumb run call on 3rd and short and then the RB got his rear pulled out of bounds to stop the clock. If he stayed in bounds Bama likely does not have enough time to go down and tie the game.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 4, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Ok...I'll admit it.  I did NOT believe Bama would even have a chance in this game.  After the way they struggled with Auburn, I thought they were gonna get their eyes beat out.  That said, where in hell was this team LAST WEEK?  There were several incredible improvements but the most - by far - was that O-Line!  ROLL TIDE!


I think UGA is a bit overrated.   They really didn’t play anyone all that good this year outside of today and we saw how that ended.    
Thats not to take anything away from Alabama who played a great game.  
It will be very interesting to see how the final rankings end up.  I feel like there‘s the potential that the committee will massage the rankings so we don’t have a UGA v Alabama rematch unless it’s in the Championship game.


----------



## AMart (Dec 4, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> I think UGA is a bit overrated.   They really didn’t play anyone all that good this year outside of today and we saw how that ended.
> Thats not to take anything away from Alabama who played a great game.
> It will be very interesting to see how the final rankings end up.  I feel like there‘s the potential that the committee will massage the rankings so we don’t have a UGA v Alabama rematch unless it’s in the Championship game.


Who is UGA supposed to play the AFC North? They were the clear #1 heading into that game.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Ok...I'll admit it.  I did NOT believe Bama would even have a chance in this game.  After the way they struggled with Auburn, I thought they were gonna get their eyes beat out.  That said, where in hell was this team LAST WEEK?  There were several incredible improvements but the most - by far - was that O-Line!  ROLL TIDE!



They looked awesome!!

I think between the close call at auburn and all the talk about us not standing a chance against Georgia, the team found it's cohesive spirit.

And Bryce Young was THE MAN!


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 5, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> If Alabama plays like they did tonight, the only team who can beat them is Georgia in a rematch.  And I don't think that will happen.


I actually believed Georgia was head and shoulders above everyone else this year. Alabama seemed to be a little weaker this season. Weaker for them anyway. Perhaps the playoff will be good.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> I actually believed Georgia was head and shoulders above everyone else this year. Alabama seemed to be a little weaker this season. Weaker for them anyway. Perhaps the playoff will be good.



I think Georgia was as good as advertised.    But their secondary has been the weak link all season.   Bama exploited that.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 5, 2021)

AMart said:


> Who is UGA supposed to play the AFC North? They were the clear #1 heading into that game.


?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2021)

I think it is easy to see that Nick Saban has mellowed in the last year or so.

But even the mellower Saban surprised me with this comment:


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2021)

The latest CFP rankings are out.

#1 - Alabama
#2 - Michigan
#3 - Georgia
#4 - Cincinnati

Congrats on Cincie being the first non-power 5 team to make the playoffs.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 5, 2021)

Congratulations to Alabama for winning the SEC.  That being said, If Alabama faces Georgia in the national championship, it is likely to be a very different game and either team can win.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> Congratulations to Alabama for winning the SEC.  That being said, If Alabama faces Georgia in the national championship, it is likely to be a very different game and either team can win.



I agree.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 5, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> The latest CFP rankings are out.
> 
> #1 - Alabama
> #2 - Michigan
> ...


Those are the correct 4 teams.   One could bicker about the order but thats a matter of opinion.    Just glad the correct 4 teams made it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Those are the correct 4 teams.   One could bicker about the order but thats a matter of opinion.    Just glad the correct 4 teams made it.



The order doesn't bother me much.   If someone is going to win the National Championship, they will be whomever is next.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 5, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> The order doesn't bother me much.   If someone is going to win the National Championship, they will be whomever is next.


Agreed.   I had the same 4 teams in different spots but the match ups would have been the same so....

Mich, Alabama, Cincy, UGA.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 5, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Agreed.   I had the same 4 teams in different spots but the match ups would have been the same so....
> 
> Mich, Alabama, Cincy, UGA.


Everyone wants to see Georgia and BAMA play the other two teams and then rematch in the finals. Or god help them UofM wins it all. I know that seems impossible especially if they would have to go through both Georgia and BAMA. No way.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 6, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Everyone wants to see Georgia and BAMA play the other two teams and then rematch in the finals. Or god help them UofM wins it all. I know that seems impossible especially if they would have to go through both Georgia and BAMA. No way.


I think there are quite a few people who don’t care to see that


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> I think there are quite a few people who don’t care to see that


I would prefer to see the final game be Alabama vs Michigan.    I am more nervous about Cincinnati than Michigan.

Cincinnati has the players to lineup against Alabama.   The telling part will be when they try to substitute or if someone is injured.    Bama is 2 and 3 deep at many positions.    Cincinnati does not have the depth.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 6, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I would prefer to see the final game be Alabama vs Michigan.    I am more nervous about Cincinnati than Michigan.
> 
> Cincinnati has the players to lineup against Alabama.   The telling part will be when they try to substitute or if someone is injured.    Bama is 2 and 3 deep at many positions.    Cincinnati does not have the depth.


Agreed.  1v1‘s I think Cincy can play with anyone.    

I would guess Bama is 2-3 deep at most if not all positions.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 7, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I would prefer to see the final game be Alabama vs Michigan.    I am more nervous about Cincinnati than Michigan.
> 
> Cincinnati has the players to lineup against Alabama.   The telling part will be when they try to substitute or if someone is injured.    Bama is 2 and 3 deep at many positions.    Cincinnati does not have the depth.


I'll Jinx 'Bama and call it already; 55-9.  I don't think Cincy scores a touchdown.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I'll Jinx 'Bama and call it already; 55-9.  I don't think Cincy scores a touchdown.



I think Cincy will hang with Bama for a half.   But by the 4th quarter their starters will be gassed.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 7, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I think Cincy will hang with Bama for a half.   But by the 4th quarter their starters will be gassed.



I think that Bama should take out ads in the Cincy newspapers in advance; apologizing to the families of the players for the abuse their young sons are going to suffer.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 7, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I think that Bama should take out ads in the Cincy newspapers in advance; apologizing to the families of the players for the abuse their young sons are going to suffer.


Have you watched Cincy play?   I think you are vastly underestimating how good they are.    You are also overestimating how good Alabama is.     Take a look at how UC played against UGA in their bowl game last year.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 7, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I would prefer to see the final game be Alabama vs Michigan.    I am more nervous about Cincinnati than Michigan.
> 
> Cincinnati has the players to lineup against Alabama.   The telling part will be when they try to substitute or if someone is injured.    Bama is 2 and 3 deep at many positions.    Cincinnati does not have the depth.


Hey Fuck you!  JK.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Have you watched Cincy play?   I think you are vastly underestimating how good they are.    You are also overestimating how good Alabama is.     Take a look at how UC played against UGA in their bowl game last year.



It depends on which Alabama shows up.    The Bama from the Iron Bowl will have trouble.    The Crimson Tide from the SEC Championship will not.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 7, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> It depends on which Alabama shows up.    The Bama from the Iron Bowl will have trouble.    The Crimson Tide from the SEC Championship will not.


Maybe.     The problem I have with stuff like that is if they struggle or lose you'll say see Iron Bowl Bama showed up, if not you'll say see SEC Champ game Bama showed up.       But maybe the same team played both those games and the match ups were just different and favored Bama in one and not the other.      I can play this game as well btw.    If the ND game UC shows up they will win but if the Tulane game UC shows up....    

Same with UM or UGA.     OSU game UM shows up vs MSU game.      If UAB game UGA shows up vs the SEC champ game UGA....   

Alabama has the advantage for sure.  Experience, depth and Nick Saban they are probably going to win.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Maybe.     The problem I have with stuff like that is if they struggle or lose you'll say see Iron Bowl Bama showed up, if not you'll say see SEC Champ game Bama showed up.       But maybe the same team played both those games and the match ups were just different and favored Bama in one and not the other.      I can play this game as well btw.    If the ND game UC shows up they will win but if the Tulane game UC shows up....
> 
> Same with UM or UGA.     OSU game UM shows up vs MSU game.      If UAB game UGA shows up vs the SEC champ game UGA....
> 
> Alabama has the advantage for sure.  Experience, depth and Nick Saban they are probably going to win.



No, I am not getting ready to make excuses.

College football teams can all have good games and bad games.  The Iron Bowl was a bad day, until the end.   The SEC Championship was a good day.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 7, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> No, I am not getting ready to make excuses.
> 
> College football teams can all have good games and bad games.  The Iron Bowl was a bad day, until the end.   The SEC Championship was a good day.


Im not saying your making excuses.   I think that how teams match up matters more than good day/bad day.    

It's certainly possible that what you are saying is true that Bama had a bad day but it's also just as possible that UAB just matches up better with Alabama than UGA does.      I dont know how the UC and Alabama will match up I havent watched either team enough to make an assessment.    I will say that like I said in the previous post Alabama definitely has the advantage on the non match up "stuff"   Experience, Depth and Coaching so all things being equal Alabama has a huge advantage going in.


----------



## The_Lyrical_Miracle (Dec 7, 2021)

This was clearly set up by the NCAA higher-ups and the networks to avoid a "re-match" scenario that might affect ratings.

The alure of Alabama vs. Georgia AGAIN so soon wasn't good.. so they bumped Alabama and stumped Michigan to #2 to get fresher matchups, clearly, and give Alabama the non-power conference school.

The NCAA rankings are as legitimate and honorable as a 3 dollar bill.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2021)

The_Lyrical_Miracle said:


> This was clearly set up by the NCAA higher-ups and the networks to avoid a "re-match" scenario that might affect ratings.
> 
> The alure of Alabama vs. Georgia AGAIN so soon wasn't good.. so they bumped Alabama and stumped Michigan to #2 to get fresher matchups, clearly, and give Alabama the non-power conference school.
> 
> The NCAA rankings are as legitimate and honorable as a 3 dollar bill.



There are only 2 games in the playoffs.    Either Alabama & Georgia play each other the first one or the second one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 8, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Have you watched Cincy play?   I think you are vastly underestimating how good they are.    You are also overestimating how good Alabama is.     Take a look at how UC played against UGA in their bowl game last year.



I'll stand to be corrected. 

I'm basing it on every week Alabama plays an SEC school  and went 10-2 while toppling the #1 team in the nation versus Cincy playing the likes of Navy, Eastern Carolina, and Murray State.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 8, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I would prefer to see the final game be Alabama vs Michigan.    I am more nervous about Cincinnati than Michigan.
> 
> Cincinnati has the players to lineup against Alabama.   The telling part will be when they try to substitute or if someone is injured.    Bama is 2 and 3 deep at many positions.    Cincinnati does not have the depth.


Well said


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I'll stand to be corrected.
> 
> I'm basing it on every week Alabama plays an SEC school  and went 10-2 while toppling the #1 team in the nation versus Cincy playing the likes of Navy, Eastern Carolina, and Murray State.



Alabama is 12-1.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 8, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Alabama is 12-1.


My bad.  12 and 1 and a win over the #1 team in the nation.  Cincy got fat on lesser talented teams.  

Still...on any given game day...


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 8, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I'll stand to be corrected.
> 
> I'm basing it on every week Alabama plays an SEC school  and went 10-2 while toppling the #1 team in the nation versus Cincy playing the likes of Navy, Eastern Carolina, and Murray State.



Cool.  I hate to burst your bubble but outside UGA and Alabama the SEC is mediocre.      There was a small window when that wasn't the case, but other teams and conferences have caught up.      I would agree that Alabama is likely the better squad.   They have more experience in this spot, all around better coaching and far more depth than UC.      That said, UC can play.    I would argue they are built to match up better with the Alabama's of the world than they are the Eastern Carolina's.   

Alabama also lost to a bad 4 loss Texas A&M team.  

Oh and the pressure is all on Alabama.     They are supposed to win this game going away.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 8, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Cool.  I hate to burst your bubble but outside UGA and Alabama the SEC is mediocre.


Yeah okay.   That is hilarious.  


Couchpotato said:


> There was a small window when that wasn't the case, but other teams and conferences have caught up.      I would agree that Alabama is likely the better squad.   They have more experience in this spot, all around better coaching and far more depth than UC.      That said, UC can play.    I would argue they are built to match up better with the Alabama's of the world than they are the Eastern Carolina's.


Were these the same guys who beat Navy by one score?  What was Navy's record again?


Couchpotato said:


> Alabama also lost to a bad 4 loss Texas A&M team.


It was a loss.  Not sure it was that bad a loss to a bowl team that was ranked in the top ten at one point this season.


Couchpotato said:


> Oh and the pressure is all on Alabama.     They are supposed to win this game going away.



True.  All of the pressure is on Alabama.  Teams can do incredible things when the pressure is off.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2021)

candycorn said:


> My bad.  12 and 1 and a win over the #1 team in the nation.  Cincy got fat on lesser talented teams.
> 
> Still...on any given game day...




That is what I love about college football.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 8, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Yeah okay.   That is hilarious.
> 
> Were these the same guys who beat Navy by one score?  What was Navy's record again?
> 
> ...


Texas A&M's ranking was based solely on the fact that they beat Alabama.   That's it.    There's nothing else on their resume that says they are a top 25 team let alone top 10.     Was it the win against Kent or Colorado that pushed them over the hump do you think?    You know it was probably the Prairie View game.   And the mantra that well they were ranked high when I beat them just means that the people doing the rankings got it wrong.       Where you end up in the rankings at the end of the year is much closer to who you were all year than what you were ranked early.

Being a bowl team is not a metric for how good you are.   If you are .500 or better, you'll get a bowl game.   Especially if you have a good fan base.   

We will see how it plays out.     I hope for Alabama fans sake the Alabama players aren't taking UC as lightly as you are.....

The SEC is 100% overrated.  As proof I give you Ole Miss.     Lost both games they played against good teams by a wide margin, and they are ranked 8.   Ahead of 2 power 5 conference champions with wins against top 25 teams.   

They are ranked ahead of MSU who beat the current #2.

I also give you UK with 3 losses and no wins over top 25 teams. 

And Ark.   with 4 losses and you guessed it zero wins against top 25 teams (they are weirdly ranked ahead of UK).

It's a circle jerk.  Im good because I beat you.   Your good because you beat him and he's good because he beat me.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 8, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Texas A&M's ranking was based solely on the fact that they beat Alabama.   That's it.    There's nothing else on their resume that says they are a top 25 team let alone top 10.



Calm down...  They were ranked 7 in the preseason poll.  


Couchpotato said:


> Was it the win against Kent or Colorado that pushed them over the hump do you think?    You know it was probably the Prairie View game.   And the mantra that well they were ranked high when I beat them just means that the people doing the rankings got it wrong.       Where you end up in the rankings at the end of the year is much closer to who you were all year than what you were ranked early.
> 
> Being a bowl team is not a metric for how good you are.   If you are .500 or better, you'll get a bowl game.   Especially if you have a good fan base.
> 
> We will see how it plays out.     I hope for Alabama fans sake the Alabama players aren't taking UC as lightly as you are.....


Again, calm down.  I'm sure they aren't.  Hopefully it will be an entertaining game.  I think Alabama won't break a sweat but don't let that upset you.  Cincy may win.  



Couchpotato said:


> The SEC is 100% overrated.  As proof I give you Ole Miss.     Lost both games they played against good teams by a wide margin, and they are ranked 8.   Ahead of 2 power 5 conference champions with wins against top 25 teams.
> 
> They are ranked ahead of MSU who beat the current #2.
> 
> ...


And Vandy...  terrible football team (cool uniforms though).  

Lighten up.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Calm down...  They were ranked 7 in the preseason poll.
> 
> Again, calm down.  I'm sure they aren't.  Hopefully it will be an entertaining game.  I think Alabama won't break a sweat but don't let that upset you.  Cincy may win.
> 
> ...


Preseason rankings?

To quote the President...   COME ON MAAAAN.....


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Preseason rankings?
> 
> To quote the President...   COME ON MAAAAN.....



Okay, on September 11, they were ranked #5 in the nation...#7 on 9/18, ...still #7 on 9/25...  Its not as if they were not ranked before they beat Alabama.  



Couchpotato said:


> Texas A&M's ranking was based solely on the fact that they beat Alabama. That's it. There's nothing else on their resume that says they are a top 25 team let alone top 10.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Okay, on September 11, they were ranked #5 in the nation...#7 on 9/18, ...still #7 on 9/25...  Its not as if they were not ranked before they beat Alabama.


 And Clemson was ranked 2 at the start of the season.      Just because someone thought they were good doesn't mean they were actually good.    Michigan wasnt ranked at the start of the season, and they are 2 now.     Rankings before a single game is played are BS you know it and so does everyone else if they are being honest.   The worst part about them is it's far easier to stay ranked high if you start there than it is to move up regardless of how good you actually are.       Rankings prior to week 4-5 are meaningless..


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> And Clemson was ranked 2 at the start of the season.      Just because someone thought they were good doesn't mean they were actually good.    Michigan wasnt ranked at the start of the season, and they are 2 now.     Rankings before a single game is played are BS you know it and so does everyone else if they are being honest.   The worst part about them is it's far easier to stay ranked high if you start there than it is to move up regardless of how good you actually are.       Rankings prior to week 4-5 are meaningless..



Ahh, now it's week 4-5.  Soon it will be "rankings are meaningless"....right? (I expect Alabama to confirm that against Cincy by the way)

But back to your post....Well, on week 4, A&M was a top 10 team.  Sorry.  






Where they promptly lost.    Oregon was #3 and we saw what happened to them.  

But that is the yardstick that we have.  If you want to go stat-geek and come up with some metric to supplant it...feel free.  It can't be any worse than these rankings.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Ahh, now it's week 4-5.  Soon it will be "rankings are meaningless"....right? (I expect Alabama to confirm that against Cincy by the way)
> 
> But back to your post....Well, on week 4, A&M was a top 10 team.  Sorry.
> 
> ...


Well when you play no one and have a high preseason ranking it's pretty easy to stay in the top 10 isnt it?    What happened the next 2 weeks?   They promptly lost to 2 middle of the road teams and dropped into obscurity until the Alabama game.       Is it more likely that Texas A&M was a top 10 team in week 4 but forgot how to play football so they were completely out of the rankings 2 weeks later?   Or that they were never really a top 10 team and were vastly overrated from the start based on their name, coach and the fact that they are in the SEC?   I wonder which of those 2 things is true...


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Well when you play no one and have a high preseason ranking it's pretty easy to stay in the top 10 isnt it?    What happened the next 2 weeks?   They promptly lost to 2 middle of the road teams and dropped into obscurity until the Alabama game.       Is it more likely that Texas A&M was a top 10 team in week 4 but forgot how to play football so they were completely out of the rankings 2 weeks later?   Or that they were never really a top 10 team and were vastly overrated from the start based on their name, coach and the fact that they are in the SEC?   I wonder which of those 2 things is true...



Ok.  Well, we'll see what Cincy can do with Alabama (and vice versa).  I think the NCAA is going to have to have a direct line to the Secretary General of the UN; they may have to call in peace keepers to pull 'Bama off of Cincy and stop the genocide.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Ok.  Well, we'll see what Cincy can do with Alabama (and vice versa).  I think the NCAA is going to have to have a direct line to the Secretary General of the UN; they may have to call in peace keepers to pull 'Bama off of Cincy and stop the genocide.


you better hope it's not close and God forbid Cincy wins because you're eating a really big humble pie if that happens.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> you better hope it's not close and God forbid Cincy wins because you're eating a really big humble pie if that happens.



Cincy is getting no respect, which is a shame.    They do have a good team.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Cincy is getting no respect, which is a shame.    They do have a good team.


Yummy rat poison.....


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Yummy rat poison.....



That's what I am hoping for!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 9, 2021)

The Crimson Tide will be without starting receiver John Metchie, and starting cornerback Josh Jobe, for the playoffs.    Hopefully others will step up and keep us on track.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> you better hope it's not close and God forbid Cincy wins because you're eating a really big humble pie if that happens.


I hope the Cincy player's dental records are up to date.

That might be the only way to recognize them after the game.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Cincy is getting no respect, which is a shame.    They do have a good team.



Yeah, I know...you don't get ranked that highly without being a good team...


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I hope the Cincy player's dental records are up to date.
> 
> That might be the only way to recognize them after the game.


Post tagged for later use....


----------



## Opie (Dec 10, 2021)

I cant believe MI state was ever Top 4.... I got faith in the Bobcats!


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 10, 2021)

Patriot43 said:


> I cant believe MI state was ever Top 4.... I got faith in the Bobcats!


MI?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 11, 2021)

Patriot43 said:


> I cant believe MI state was ever Top 4.... I got faith in the Bobcats!



I am not taking the Bearcats lightly.   I think they are a very good team.

But I think Bama is going to take them.   It will just be a very close game until the 4th quarter.


----------



## Opie (Dec 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I am not taking the Bearcats lightly.   I think they are a very good team.
> 
> But I think Bama is going to take them.   It will just be a very close game until the 4th quarter.


True but Bama is known for really basically controlling the narritave of the playoffs and here I see the Bearcats coming out tough and having a Halftime lead and keeping it tight.  Would I put my money on them? No. BUT Give me 4 pts I would... That is saying something. I cant think of the last time I bet against Bama in the 1st round. It just never happens. My money will be Bama Vs Michigan Bama wins 34-28


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 11, 2021)

Patriot43 said:


> True but Bama is known for really basically controlling the narritave of the playoffs and here I see the Bearcats coming out tough and having a Halftime lead and keeping it tight.  Would I put my money on them? No. BUT Give me 4 pts I would... That is saying something. I cant think of the last time I bet against Bama in the 1st round. It just never happens. My money will be Bama Vs Michigan Bama wins 34-28



I think the Bearcats will do will at first.     But Saban will make adjustments at halftime and cut the lead.

The 4th quarter will be Bama's.    Bama will be able to substitute and still have top level players on the field.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 11, 2021)

Cincy may win the coin flip... Other than that?  Nothing else.


----------



## The_Lyrical_Miracle (Dec 14, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> There are only 2 games in the playoffs.    Either Alabama & Georgia play each other the first one or the second one.



Yea but who do you think Michigan would rather play... Georgia or Cincinnati?

They got hosed.  The committee knows they can't get 2 SEC teams into the final if they both play in the semifinal... and the committee knows that people don't like seeing two teams play twice in a row. 

Win win for the NCAA establishment.. screw job for Michigan.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 14, 2021)

The_Lyrical_Miracle said:


> Yea but who do you think Michigan would rather play... Georgia or Cincinnati?
> 
> They got hosed.  The committee knows they can't get 2 SEC teams into the final if they both play in the semifinal... and the committee knows that people don't like seeing two teams play twice in a row.
> 
> Win win for the NCAA establishment.. screw job for Michigan.



I think Michigan has a better chance against Georgia than Cincy.   I think you are underestimating Cincy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 15, 2021)

The_Lyrical_Miracle said:


> Yea but who do you think Michigan would rather play... Georgia or Cincinnati?
> 
> They got hosed.  The committee knows they can't get 2 SEC teams into the final if they both play in the semifinal... and the committee knows that people don't like seeing two teams play twice in a row.
> 
> Win win for the NCAA establishment.. screw job for Michigan.



I find it amusing that you think Michigan got screwed.     They would have either played Georgia or played the team that spanked Georgia in the SEC Championship.

Cincy was never going to be higher than 4th in the poll.    So the only way Michigan would have played Cincy would be if they were #1 in the CFP rankings.   I don't think that was ever going to happen.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 15, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I find it amusing that you think Michigan got screwed.     They would have either played Georgia or played the team that spanked Georgia in the SEC Championship.
> 
> Cincy was never going to be higher than 4th in the poll.    So the only way Michigan would have played Cincy would be if they were #1 in the CFP rankings.   I don't think that was ever going to happen.


See I had 
1 UM 
2 Bama
3 Cincy
4 UGA. 

Same match ups different rankings.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 16, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> See I had
> 1 UM
> 2 Bama
> 3 Cincy
> ...



We disagree in the order, but the matchups are the same.

Lyrical_Miracle was whining about Michigan getting screwed by having to play Georgia.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 16, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> We disagree in the order, but the matchups are the same.
> 
> Lyrical_Miracle was whining about Michigan getting screwed by having to play Georgia.


Where you fall inside the top 4 is pretty insignificant imo.   It’s not like there’s home field or anything.    Get in and win if you want a chip.   UM fan needs to be thankful all the planets aligned which allowed them to beat OSU this year.  What’s Harbaugh‘s record against them 1-6 or something?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 16, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Where you fall inside the top 4 is pretty insignificant imo.   It’s not like there’s home field or anything.    Get in and win if you want a chip.   UM fan needs to be thankful all the planets aligned which allowed them to beat OSU this year.  What’s Harbaugh‘s record against them 1-6 or something?



Apparently he wanted UM to get to play Cincy and then claim the National Championship.

I think Cincy is more of a challenge than he does.     I want my Crimson Tide to win it all.   But *if that doesn't happen*, I'd love to see Cincy beat Bama and UM to beat Georgia, and then manhandle Harbaugh and his boys to win the Natty.


----------



## The_Lyrical_Miracle (Dec 16, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I find it amusing that you think Michigan got screwed.     They would have either played Georgia or played the team that spanked Georgia in the SEC Championship.
> 
> Cincy was never going to be higher than 4th in the poll.    So the only way Michigan would have played Cincy would be if they were #1 in the CFP rankings.   I don't think that was ever going to happen.


That's exactly why they got screwed.  They were clearly the #1 team.


----------



## The_Lyrical_Miracle (Dec 16, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I think Michigan has a better chance against Georgia than Cincy.   I think you are underestimating Cincy.


Possibly, but it's obvious that Michigan would rather play an unproven-against-powerhouse-teams Cincy rather than a nightmare Georgia team who has one loss against a fellow powerhouse. 

That's just obvious. If you pretend it isn't, I can't help you.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 16, 2021)

The_Lyrical_Miracle said:


> That's exactly why they got screwed.  They were clearly the #1 team.



they didn’t get screwed.   Bama and UMs resumes were close and if you put Bama at 2 UGA likely ends up at 4 so you’re playing the same team anyway


----------



## The_Lyrical_Miracle (Dec 16, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> they didn’t get screwed.   Bama and UMs resumes were close and if you put Bama at 2 UGA likely ends up at 4 so you’re playing the same team anyway


Oh bullshit.  You know damned well that amongst the 4 tops that Cincinnati is the fresh meat.  And in a 4 team playoff the best team should face that fresh meat team. 

Stop jacking off the SEC


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 16, 2021)

The_Lyrical_Miracle said:


> That's exactly why they got screwed.  They were clearly the #1 team.



No they weren't.     Everyone but Cincy has one loss.   Georgia's only loss came at the hands of a higher ranked team than Michigan's loss.  

Beat Georgia and then we will talk.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 16, 2021)

The_Lyrical_Miracle said:


> Oh bullshit.  You know damned well that amongst the 4 tops that Cincinnati is the fresh meat.  And in a 4 team playoff the best team should face that fresh meat team.
> 
> Stop jacking off the SEC



No, I don't know that.    Cincy soundly beat the team currently sitting at #5.    They have not lost a game.   If you think they are fresh meat, you haven't been paying attention to them.

And I am not jacking off the SEC.    In the last decade the SEC has been the dominant conference.    No, not every team is of the same caliber.   But the top of the SEC is the best.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 16, 2021)

The_Lyrical_Miracle said:


> Oh bullshit.  You know damned well that amongst the 4 tops that Cincinnati is the fresh meat.  And in a 4 team playoff the best team should face that fresh meat team.
> 
> Stop jacking off the SEC



All Michigan has to do is beat the two teams they will face in the playoff.     The same goes for the other 3 teams that made the playoff.

If you think having to play Georgia is "getting screwed", you must not think they will do well against their two opponents.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> No, I don't know that.    Cincy soundly beat the team currently sitting at #5.    They have not lost a game.   If you think they are fresh meat, you haven't been paying attention to them.
> 
> And I am not jacking off the SEC.    In the last decade the SEC has been the dominant conference.    No, not every team is of the same caliber.   But the top of the SEC is the best.



Umm..no  I think Ohio State would have zero problem with Cincy.    Just my opinion....opinions are like a-holes of course--everyone has one.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 17, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Umm..no  I think Ohio State would have zero problem with Cincy.    Just my opinion....opinions are like a-holes of course--everyone has one.


Um I believe he's talking about #5 ND not #6 OSU, since UC beat #5 ND and hasn't played #6 OSU.     

OSU had a down year though, losing to 2 of the 3 top 25 teams (as currently ranked) teams on their schedule.   Im not convinced that defense could stop UC's Offense.   UC has more weapons on that side of the ball than either Michigan or Oregon.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 17, 2021)

The_Lyrical_Miracle said:


> Oh bullshit.  You know damned well that amongst the 4 tops that Cincinnati is the fresh meat.  And in a 4 team playoff the best team should face that fresh meat team.
> 
> Stop jacking off the SEC


lol  Ask Winter how much of an SEC homer I am...  

I think UC would run Michigan out of the stadium, you should be thankful you aren't playing them and getting embarrassed.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Um I believe he's talking about #5 ND not #6 OSU, since UC beat #5 ND and hasn't played #6 OSU.
> 
> OSU had a down year though, losing to 2 of the 3 top 25 teams (as currently ranked) teams on their schedule.   Im not convinced that defense could stop UC's Offense.   UC has more weapons on that side of the ball than either Michigan or Oregon.


Yeah, he was.  

I don't think OSU has much of a problem if they were to play Cincy though.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 17, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Yeah, he was.
> 
> I don't think OSU has much of a problem if they were to play Cincy though.  Just my opinion.


it would likely be a shootout but that OSU defense is suspect AF.     Stroud is a bit of a mess under pressure sometimes it seems as well.    I think UC has too many weapons on O and coupled with their experience gets it them the win I think.  UC's secondary is actually pretty good.  They have one of the best cover corners in college football.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 17, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> it would likely be a shootout but that OSU defense is suspect AF.     Stroud is a bit of a mess under pressure sometimes it seems as well.    I think UC has too many weapons on O and coupled with their experience gets it them the win I think.  UC's secondary is actually pretty good.  They have one of the best cover corners in college football.



That is the main thing that worries me.    Their secondary will be the best we have faced all year.    Of course, the Alabama defense will be the best they have faced as well.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> That is the main thing that worries me.    Their secondary will be the best we have faced all year.    Of course, the Alabama defense will be the best they have faced as well.


Agreed on both accounts.   Frankly I think the best 2 teams in the PO (by the eye test) are going to play in that game.  BTW didnt you say one of the Alabama WR's is going to be out for that game?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 17, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Agreed on both accounts.   Frankly I think the best 2 teams in the PO (by the eye test) are going to play in that game.



That could be true.    They certainly have the least pressure.   That always worries me.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> That could be true.    They certainly have the least pressure.   That always worries me.


UGA just seems like they are a little overhyped.   Maybe just the one game but they didn't look great on their biggest stage of the year.   I think they are 4 by resume and 3 by eye.

UM got lucky.   The weather, OSU being a bit one dimensional this year or at least because of their WR corps relying on the pass too much, and a QB who was in over his head at times (pressure wise) allowed them to beat OSU, also a surprisingly uncharacteristic suspect defense that OSU has put on the field this year   I know I had them ranked #1 in a previous post, and by resume I think they should be there, but by eye I think they are probably 4.  

UC is 2 or 3 by resume and 2 by eye

Bama is 2 or 3 by resume and 1 by eye.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 17, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> UGA just seems like they are a little overhyped.   Maybe just the one game but they didn't look great on their biggest stage of the year.   I think they are 4 by resume and 3 by eye.
> 
> UM got lucky.   The weather, OSU being a bit one dimensional this year or at least because of their WR corps relying on the pass too much, and a QB who was in over his head at times (pressure wise) allowed them to beat OSU, also a surprisingly uncharacteristic suspect defense that OSU has put on the field this year   I know I had them ranked #1 in a previous post, and by resume I think they should be there, but by eye I think they are probably 4.
> 
> ...



I think the game will hinge on UC's run defense.     Saban would prefer to run it as much as he can, which will open up the passing game.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 17, 2021)

I also think a big factor for the semi final game is the amount of time Saban has to prepare.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I think the game will hinge on UC's run defense.     Saban would prefer to run it as much as he can, which will open up the passing game.





WinterBorn said:


> I also think a big factor for the semi final game is the amount of time Saban has to prepare.


I can agree with that.    Oh the more time the Alabama coaching staff has to prepare the worse it likely is for UC.    UC's HC is pretty good, I'll give him his props but he's not Saban at least not yet.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 17, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> I can agree with that.    Oh the more time the Alabama coaching staff has to prepare the worse it likely is for UC.    UC's HC is pretty good, I'll give him his props but he's not Saban at least not yet.



He is an excellent HC.   But Saban has more resources as far as players go.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> That is the main thing that worries me.    Their secondary will be the best we have faced all year.    Of course, the Alabama defense will be the best they have faced as well.



'Bama has way too much speed on defense.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> I can agree with that.    Oh the more time the Alabama coaching staff has to prepare the worse it likely is for UC.    UC's HC is pretty good, I'll give him his props but he's not Saban at least not yet.



They may end up putting too many things into the offense...  But I don't think 'Bama's defense will have the same issues.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 17, 2021)

candycorn said:


> They may end up putting too many things into the offense...  But I don't think 'Bama's defense will have the same issues.



They have some of the best cornerbacks in college football, including the winner of the Jim Thorpe Award for best defensive back.   Bryce will have to be super accurate.

As I said before, the test will be can the Bearcats stay as physical and fast for 4 quarters.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> They have some of the best cornerbacks in college football, including the winner of the Jim Thorpe Award for best defensive back.   Bryce will have to be super accurate.
> 
> As I said before, the test will be can the Bearcats stay as physical and fast for 4 quarters.



I think you're going to have a good time watching the Cotton Bowl.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 17, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I think you're going to have a good time watching the Cotton Bowl.



I think so too.    But then, I only have 2 more games (at most) to watch before the long drought between January and September.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 18, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I think so too.    But then, I only have 2 more games (at most) to watch before the long drought between January and September.



Well the USFL will be back next year (without Trump).  So it may last 3-5 Scaramucci's before it folds this time.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 18, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Well the USFL will be back next year (without Trump).  So it may last 3-5 Scaramucci's before it folds this time.


Why would Trumps involvement one way or another have anything to do with the product on the field which I assume is what will determine it’s success


----------



## candycorn (Dec 18, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Why would Trumps involvement one way or another have anything to do with the product on the field which I assume is what will determine it’s success



We've seen it before.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 19, 2021)

candycorn said:


> We've seen it before.


I don’t know that Trump was the reason it failed.  The USFL just wasn’t very good.    I mean there are only so many elite level football players and the NFL sucks up all of them.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 19, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> I don’t know that Trump was the reason it failed.  The USFL just wasn’t very good.    I mean there are only so many elite level football players and the NFL sucks up all of them.



That wasn't what happened with the USFL.  For example, three Heisman trophy winners in a row signed with the USFL and I believe 11 pro football hall of famers played in the USFL during it's short tenure.  

Trump was behind the lawsuit that didn't deliver a massive windfall and force a merger.  

All of this is well documented.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 19, 2021)

candycorn said:


> That wasn't what happened with the USFL.  For example, three Heisman trophy winners in a row signed with the USFL and I believe 11 pro football hall of famers played in the USFL during it's short tenure.
> 
> Trump was behind the lawsuit that didn't deliver a massive windfall and force a merger.
> 
> All of this is well documented.


I watched the USFL.  It was bad football.    Do I really need to list all the Heisman winners who were shit in the NFL?   If it were a good product it would have succeeded.   I get that you have some weird compulsion to make everything about Trump but the USFL failed because it was a far inferior product to the NFL.

I know there ended up being an antitrust lawsuit in the third(?) season against the NFL but it was a mess from the jump.    Trump wasnt even the guy who started or ran the USFL he just owned one of the teams.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 19, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> I watched the USFL.  It was bad football.    Do I really need to list all the Heisman winners who were shit in the NFL?   If it were a good product it would have succeeded.   I get that you have some weird compulsion to make everything about Trump but the USFL failed because it was a far inferior product to the NFL.





Couchpotato said:


> I watched the USFL.  It was bad football.    Do I really need to list all the Heisman winners who were shit in the NFL?   If it were a good product it would have succeeded.   I get that you have some weird compulsion to make everything about Trump but the USFL failed because it was a far inferior product to the NFL.



Gee here we go again.  

You said, " I mean there are only so many elite level football players and the NFL sucks up all of them.".  I pointed out that there were like 11 or so hall of famers in the USFL so the argument you made was pretty silly.  Now  the argument is that it failed because it was "bad football" which is equally as silly given that 1/2 0f the NFL in any given season is hilariously bad (my Raiders for example, Lions, Jags, Texans--the Redskins, Cowboys, Vikings, Bills, Dolphins for most of this century) not to mention how many college teams have thousands in the stands regardless of their record.  They stay around because they have fan loyalty built up over decades and financial income that isn't directly dependent upon the product on the field.  

The economics of the league couldn't keep up with their signing big name free agents (See Dough Flutie and Her$chel Walker--signed by the blob) so early before there was a dependable fan base and and advertising.  The law suit was Trump's idea and it delivered no financial relief.  

Going forward, they have smartly (so far) decided to follow the MLS model of slow and steady growth filling a niche market.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 19, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Gee here we go again.
> 
> You said, " I mean there are only so many elite level football players and the NFL sucks up all of them.".  I pointed out that there were like 11 or so hall of famers in the USFL so the argument you made was pretty silly.  Now  the argument is that it failed because it was "bad football" which is equally as silly given that 1/2 0f the NFL in any given season is hilariously bad (my Raiders for example, Lions, Jags, Texans--the Redskins, Cowboys, Vikings, Bills, Dolphins for most of this century) not to mention how many college teams have thousands in the stands regardless of their record.  They stay around because they have fan loyalty built up over decades and financial income that isn't directly dependent upon the product on the field.
> 
> ...


11 guys across the entire league that eventually had hall of fame careers.    There are more than 11 QBs currently playing that will likely go to the hall of fame.   This is your evidence that the league was good?

Im sure it was Trump all on his own that sunk the league...


----------



## candycorn (Dec 19, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> 11 guys across the entire league that eventually had hall of fame careers.


Your assertion was that the NFL was "sucking up" all of the talented players.  That wasn't the case.


Couchpotato said:


> There are more than 11 QBs currently playing that will likely go to the hall of fame.


Unlikely.


Couchpotato said:


> This is your evidence that the league was good?


Never made that argument. I did make the argument that the league had some talent but was not financially viable.  

Is the NFL good?  Some teams are, some teams aren't--just like the USFL was.  But the franchises are financially viable due to the owners and the league being on the same page.  Revenue sharing, salary caps, branding, etc....  There aren't any franchises that are going to fold because of their record and bad attendance.


Couchpotato said:


> Im sure it was Trump all on his own that sunk the league...


Pretty much.  He had some help but it was primarily him.  He had some opposition who wanted slow and steady expansion (I forget the guy's name) but unfortunately he died prematurely..


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 19, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Your assertion was that the NFL was "sucking up" all of the talented players.  That wasn't the case.
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> ...


Brady, Rodgers, Rothlisberger, Mahomes, Wilson, Newton those are basically locks, add in Jackson who unless he gets injured gets in.   That's 7 right there.    4 more of the Murray, Prescott, Herbert, Burrow, Ryan, Jones, Wentz, Garoppolo, Lawrence, Allen bunch has to get in for me to be right.   I like my chances.   

The USFL was a mess, between not putting a good product on the field and it was run poorly by Dixon not Trump which caused it's demise.      

11 HOF'ers in your league doesnt make you good.   The 70's Steelers had 10 HOF'ers on their team alone for pete's sake.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 19, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Brady, Rodgers, Rothlisberger, Mahomes, Wilson, Newton those are basically locks, add in Jackson who unless he gets injured gets in.   That's 7 right there.    4 more of the Murray, Prescott, Herbert, Burrow, Ryan, Jones, Wentz, Garoppolo, Lawrence, Allen bunch has to get in for me to be right.   I like my chances.


Cam Newton?  LOL.  


Couchpotato said:


> The USFL was a mess, between not putting a good product on the field and it was run poorly by Dixon not Trump which caused it's demise.


You should study the subject.  You don't know what you're talking about.  


Couchpotato said:


> 11 HOF'ers in your league doesnt make you good.   The 70's Steelers had 10 HOF'ers on their team alone for pete's sake.


Again, never made the argument that it was great football.  We're done.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 20, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Cam Newton?  LOL.
> 
> You should study the subject.  You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Again, never made the argument that it was great football.  We're done.


I have and you're right.   It had nothing to do with the inferior play on the field or the myriad of dysfunctional owners who either bowed out by the 3rd season, weren't paying their debt, weren't able to get sufficient stadium leases and even the ones that did couldn't get decent attendance to games.  (ABC made the Denver team move its home games so they wouldn't be televising an empty stadium)  It wouldn't be because 5 of the 16 teams either disbanded, suspended operations or merged with other teams in the 85-86 season.    It wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that only one franchise was able to break even let alone turn a profit.    I'm sure it had nothing to do with the fact that they were only able to get 8 teams to play in the fall in 86.    I'm sure none of that shit had anything to do with their demise.    I'm sure Donald Trump's presence alone at enough games would have caused their failure.   Him owning a team?  I'm surprised the league managed to survive 2 years with him at the helm of a franchise.   It's amazing that the players didn't all burst into flames on the field and that the earth didn't open up and swallow all the packed stadiums that the USFL had prior to him showing up...  

As far as quality of play.    Only 9 of the QB's in the league were able to get their passer rating north of 70.   Only 6 HB's ran for more than 1000 yds IN AN 18 GAME SEASON!  


And yes Cam Newton will go to the HOF.    He was a NFL MVP, and almost always in the convo most years,  he's the 2nd leading QB rusher of all time, and has more than double the number of rushing TD's of any other QB in the NFL history.  He's also top 25 passing yards.    He wont be first ballot but he will have a bust in Canton.


----------



## AMart (Dec 22, 2021)

Thought I would leave this here as opposed to a new thread. This is absurd. Wake me up when college players, or pros, end up in the hospital from covid.
TAMU FORCED OUT OF GATOR BOWL THANKS TO RIDICULOUS COVID RULE​Texas A&M is unable to play in the upcoming Gator Bowl against Wake Forest on Dec. 31 due to a COVID outbreak.

Sports Illustrated’s Ross Dellenger reports that the Aggies do not have enough players to play in the game. Gator is now searching for a replacement bowl team but would need another bowl game impacted by COVID to successfully find a replacement team.








						TAMU Forced Out Of Gator Bowl Thanks To Ridiculous Covid Rule
					

Texas A&M is unable to play in the upcoming Gator Bowl against Wake Forest on Dec. 31 due to a COVID outbreak. Sports Illustrated's Ross Dellenger




					www.outkick.com


----------



## AMart (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 22, 2021)

AMart said:


> Thought I would leave this here as opposed to a new thread. This is absurd. Wake me up when college players, or pros, end up in the hospital from covid.
> TAMU FORCED OUT OF GATOR BOWL THANKS TO RIDICULOUS COVID RULE​Texas A&M is unable to play in the upcoming Gator Bowl against Wake Forest on Dec. 31 due to a COVID outbreak.
> 
> Sports Illustrated’s Ross Dellenger reports that the Aggies do not have enough players to play in the game. Gator is now searching for a replacement bowl team but would need another bowl game impacted by COVID to successfully find a replacement team.
> ...


It doesnt say how many players have COVID or when then contracted it.    That game is on the 31st, which is 10 days from yesterday.   When did all these players test positive because if it isnt today......


----------



## candycorn (Dec 24, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> I have and you're right.


Thanks. It was obvious for anyone who has studied it.  


Couchpotato said:


> It had nothing to do with the inferior play on the field or the myriad of dysfunctional owners who either bowed out by the 3rd season, weren't paying their debt, weren't able to get sufficient stadium leases and even the ones that did couldn't get decent attendance to games.  (ABC made the Denver team move its home games so they wouldn't be televising an empty stadium)  It wouldn't be because 5 of the 16 teams either disbanded, suspended operations or merged with other teams in the 85-86 season.    It wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that only one franchise was able to break even let alone turn a profit.    I'm sure it had nothing to do with the fact that they were only able to get 8 teams to play in the fall in 86.    I'm sure none of that shit had anything to do with their demise.    I'm sure Donald Trump's presence alone at enough games would have caused their failure.   Him owning a team?  I'm surprised the league managed to survive 2 years with him at the helm of a franchise.   It's amazing that the players didn't all burst into flames on the field and that the earth didn't open up and swallow all the packed stadiums that the USFL had prior to him showing up...


This is the fun thing about debating Trump supporters...they get this cartoonish indignation going and it's laughable to watch them post jibberish like you did above.

When you have a league, the behavior of other owners in that league affect the league as a whole.  Smart leagues that are built to last do not allow owners to play by their own rules.  

What Trump did was spend a boatload of money and stock his backfield with two heisman trophy winners; Doug Flutie and Herschel Walker.  

"Donald Trump, who had been interested in the franchise from the beginning, bought the team from J. Walter Duncan and Chuck Fairbanks at the conclusion of the 1983 season and immediately opened his wallet to pro football's top talent. He hired popular former Jets coach (doesn't that sound weird) Walt Michaels and lured former NFL MVP quarterback Brian Sipe away from the Browns. He also built the team defensively by signing all-pro defensive back Gary Barbaro and linebackers Willie Harper, Bobby Leopold and Jim LeClair. Besides signing talent, Trump also busied himself with the task of convincing his fellow owners of the need to move to a fall schedule and head-to-head competition with the NFL.

As expected, the Generals were vastly improved in 1984. They recorded a 14-4 mark and handed the Philadelphia Stars their only two losses of the year. Walker finished with 1,339 yards rushing and 16 scores. Sipe threw for 2,540 yards with 17 touchdowns and 15 interceptions, not spectacular but a vast improvement for New Jersey. But the Generals' biggest improvements were on defense where they moved to third in the USFL. Unfortunately, New Jersey was completely dismantled by the Philadelphia Stars, 28-7, in the first round of the playoffs.



Again Trump flashed his cash and this time landed Heisman-winning quarterback Doug Flutie fot the 1985 season. Although most observers felt that Flutie needed time to develop, Trump traded Sipe to Jacksonville, ensuring Flutie would start. Despite a slow start and a broken collarbone, Flutie threw for 2,109 yards with 13 TDs and 14 picks and scrambled for 465 yards and six touchdowns, a decent first season considering the pressure he was under. Walker, however, was the star of the show. He set a new professional football record with 2,411 yards rushing and added 21 scores on the ground. Once again, though, New Jersey ran into the buzzsaw Stars in the playoffs and fell, 20-17."





__





						New Jersey Generals - USFL (United States Football League)
					

The online home and historical archive for the United States Football League (USFL) featuring stories, pictures, stats and video.



					www.usflsite.com
				




What those signings did was force others to sign hot rookies and NFL players as well.  The TV and attendance could not support the spending....and the actions of one owner jeopardize the entire league.  

An observer would note that the MLS learned from the USFL's mistakes and has in place restrictions on how much a team can spend on talent acquisition which prevents a scenario like above.  



Couchpotato said:


> As far as quality of play.    Only 9 of the QB's in the league were able to get their passer rating north of 70.   Only 6 HB's ran for more than 1000 yds IN AN 18 GAME SEASON!



Another fun thing about Trump supporters...they are either exceptionally dumb or recognize early on that they have to completely mis-represent the arguments being made in an exchange.  I'm not sure which tactic you're employing here but, once again,  I never made the argument. 


Couchpotato said:


> And yes Cam Newton will go to the HOF.    He was a NFL MVP, and almost always in the convo most years,  he's the 2nd leading QB rusher of all time, and has more than double the number of rushing TD's of any other QB in the NFL history.  He's also top 25 passing yards.    He wont be first ballot but he will have a bust in Canton.



Maybe win a super bowl.  

Oh wait, Scam hasn't even made it to a super bowl.  The list of non-super-bowl attending QBs in the HOF?  Moon, Fouts and Jurgensen.  He's like 10,000 yards behind Fouts and like 18,000 yards behind Moon.   He may make it in--Lynn Swann is in the HOF.  But he's not an HOF QB.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 24, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Thanks. It was obvious for anyone who has studied it.
> 
> This is the fun thing about debating Trump supporters...they get this cartoonish indignation going and it's laughable to watch them post jibberish like you did above.
> 
> ...


This is where you've gone off the rails.  I'm not a big Trump guy.   I could take him or leave him.  I think he was a decent President from a policy standpoint but he's awful as a person.     Donald Trump didn't own the league or all the franchises, did he?   You're the one blaming the failure of the entire USFL on one guy.    I never said Trump didn't have anything to do with their failure.  I'm sure he did either by action or inaction.  But it wasn't a flourishing business that went to shit because he showed up and took over operations.    And he wasnt THE reason the league failed.  The USFL failed because it was trying to compete with a superior product ie the NFL.   People werent watching.    Most teams couldnt fill a quarter of the seats in the stadiums.    Franchises were losing money (and not just because they signed big name contracts)  Owners were either shutting down, merging or just abandoning their teams.   

What's funny is watching you try and blame Trump for all the ills of the world because you didn't like him as a President.    Did he fuck your sister or something?

Cam Newton didnt play in the SB against the Broncos in 2015?   Huh, I must have imagined that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2021)

My predictions for the first round of the playoffs:

Alabama 34 Cincinnati 27

Michigan 31  Georgia 24


And the final round of the playoffs:

Alabama 42  Michigan 24


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 25, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> My predictions for the first round of the playoffs:
> 
> Alabama 34 Cincinnati 27
> 
> ...


I can see that.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 25, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> My predictions for the first round of the playoffs:
> 
> Alabama 34 Cincinnati 27
> 
> ...


I’m not sure I’m sold on Michigan.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> I’m not sure I’m sold on Michigan.



I'm not either.   But I'd rather play them.   That way we will have beaten every other team that made the playoffs.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 26, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> My predictions for the first round of the playoffs:
> 
> Alabama 34 Cincinnati 27
> 
> ...


I still think that cements Harbaugh as a great coach. To reach the finals?

And if he won it all, forget about it. Move over Bo shembeckler


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I still think that cements Harbaugh as a great coach. To reach the finals?
> 
> And if he won it all, forget about it. Move over Bo shembeckler


he beat OSU that secured his job for the next 10 years of not beating OSU....


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> he beat OSU that secured his job for the next 10 years of not beating OSU....


What if he loses the next 5 years?  Hopefully that won't happen though.  I always thought Harbaugh would be a good recruiter.  He needs to get more blue chip recruits who currently go to OSU first.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 27, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> What if he loses the next 5 years?  Hopefully that won't happen though.  I always thought Harbaugh would be a good recruiter.  He needs to get more blue chip recruits who currently go to OSU first.


This year was the first year they've won since 2012, and they lost every year for 7 years before that.  It really hasnt been competitive between them since the late 90's early 2000's.   





__





						UM vs OSU  All-Tme Results
					





					bentley.umich.edu
				




Harbaugh has been the coach since 2015 so he's 1-5 and he would be 1-6 had they not canceled the game last year.    While Michigan wants to beat OSU every year I think the school gets that it's not in the cards for them, and I don't think it's the coach honestly.      

To me this the same convo people have about getting rid of their starting QB in the NFL.   Sure he's not Tom Brady or Aaron Rodgers.   But if you get rid of him who's the replacement?   There are only so many top echelon QB's out there.   Same with coaches.    It's awesome when you get a Saban or a Belichick but that doesnt happen very often.   Harbaugh is a good coach.  He's not Saban but who is?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> This year was the first year they've won since 2012, and they lost every year for 7 years before that.  It really hasnt been competitive between them since the late 90's early 2000's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting to the final four erases all past failures. This is a big accomplishment for Michigan. Of course some won’t be happy without a national championship but that’s not fair. Too many other good teams. If harbaugh made it to the final four every ten years, he’d be considered a success.

In those ten years Ohio, bama and Georgia all win national championships.

I heard Saban is now doing well with the new transfer rule. For a minute it hurt him but now he’s using it to his advantage. My dad says he’s not that great. Otherwise he would have won at MSU. Kids want to go to BAMA he says. Why is he wrong? I think he’s the goat but would he be if he went to Norte dame?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 27, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Getting to the final four erases all past failures. This is a big accomplishment for Michigan. Of course some won’t be happy without a national championship but that’s not fair. Too many other good teams. If harbaugh made it to the final four every ten years, he’d be considered a success.
> 
> In those ten years Ohio, bama and Georgia all win national championships.
> 
> I heard Saban is now doing well with the new transfer rule. For a minute it hurt him but now he’s using it to his advantage. My dad says he’s not that great. Otherwise he would have won at MSU. Kids want to go to BAMA he says. Why is he wrong? I think he’s the goat but would he be if he went to Norte dame?



I agree with most of this, except the part about Georgia winning a national championship every 10 years (or in a 10 year span).

The last time Georgia won a national championship was in 1980.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 27, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Getting to the final four erases all past failures. This is a big accomplishment for Michigan. Of course some won’t be happy without a national championship but that’s not fair. Too many other good teams. If harbaugh made it to the final four every ten years, he’d be considered a success.
> 
> In those ten years Ohio, bama and Georgia all win national championships.
> 
> I heard Saban is now doing well with the new transfer rule. For a minute it hurt him but now he’s using it to his advantage. My dad says he’s not that great. Otherwise he would have won at MSU. Kids want to go to BAMA he says. Why is he wrong? I think he’s the goat but would he be if he went to Norte dame?


Sure it does.  Which is why Harbaugh's job is now safe for the next 6-7 years whether he beats OSU 6 times or zero times in that span.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I agree with most of this, except the part about Georgia winning a national championship every 10 years (or in a 10 year span).
> 
> The last time Georgia won a national championship was in 1980.


Who are the other football teams that win national championships? LSU?

I can’t believe a Florida team isn’t consistently 8n the conversation. If I were a blue chip I’d want to play for miami of Florida.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 27, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Who are the other football teams that win national championships? LSU?
> 
> I can’t believe a Florida team isn’t consistently 8n the conversation. If I were a blue chip I’d want to play for miami of Florida.



I think this is an off year for Clemson.   They will be back.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 27, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> What's funny is watching you try and blame Trump for all the ills of the world because you didn't like him as a President.    Did he fuck your sister or something?



Ahh, the hallmark of a trump supporter, profane anger.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 27, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Ahh, the hallmark of a trump supporter, profane anger.



Ahh the hallmark of someone who’s lost the argument ad hominem attacks…


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 28, 2021)

SEC taking their lumps in the early bowl games.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> SEC taking their lumps in the early bowl games.



Yeah, they are.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 28, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, they are.


It’s not the top teams of the conference but still atypical


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 28, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> It’s not the top teams of the conference but still atypical



No, it is not the top teams, despite the names being well known. 

But there are 8 more SEC teams in bowl games.    

And half the playoff teams are from the SEC.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 28, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> No, it is not the top teams, despite the names being well known.
> 
> But there are 8 more SEC teams in bowl games.    Only Vandy didn't make it to a bowl.
> 
> And half the playoff teams are from the SEC.


Yep lots of football to be played.    Only noted it because it’s outside the norm


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 29, 2021)

Boomer Sooner.    Bobby Stoops has OU playing with a chip on its shoulder.  Taking it to the ducks.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Boomer Sooner.    Bobby Stoops has OU playing with a chip on its shoulder.  Taking it to the ducks.



OU is a great team.  I thought they would be in the playoffs until that second loss.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 30, 2021)

3 really good games today.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2021)

I hate that TN lost on a controversial call.    I like a clean, clear win.   But those are rare these days.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 30, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I hate that TN lost on a controversial call.    I like a clean, clear win.   But those are rare these days.


I hear you.  That call is a symptom of the rule changes to protect players imo.   They don’t want guys getting held up and blasted so he’s gotta be called down there.    Can’t have it both ways.   If a Purdue defender unloads on the TN RB, TN would be calling for a flag and would likely get it.

As a neutral fan it was a fun, exciting game.   Loved that TN went for it twice on 4th down in OT


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2021)

About to see what will happen.

The biggest factor, in my opinion, will be Will Anderson.    I don't think they can stop him.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2021)

It is not as close as I thought it would be.    17-3 at the half with Bama dominating.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 31, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> It is not as close as I thought it would be.    17-3 at the half with Bama dominating.


Turn over and a big play or it's a one score game.   After the first drive I figured Bama was just going to out muscle them all game.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Turn over and a big play or it's a one score game.   After the first drive I figured Bama was just going to out muscle them all game.



I like seeing the Bama run game do well.    Old fashioned smash mouth football.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 31, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I like seeing the Bama run game do well.    Old fashioned smash mouth football.


UC didn’t seem to have an answer for it


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 31, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I like seeing the Bama run game do well.    Old fashioned smash mouth football.


UC isn’t going to win this game barring something crazy  but I think  they’ve showed they belonged in the playoff


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> UC isn’t going to win this game barring something crazy  but I think  they’ve showed they belonged in the playoff



Oh I agree.    They certainly deserved to be there.


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2021)

Congrats to Bama. They did a great getting after Ridder. UC had a couple shots at scoring more but Bama D did a good job knocking down about 4 pass attempts by Ridder. UC decided Young was not going to beat us and they kept the safties back so Bama ran it. Time for a new signature.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2021)

AMart said:


> Congrats to Bama. They did a great getting after Ridder. UC had a couple shots at scoring more but Bama D did a good job knocking down about 4 pass attempts by Ridder. UC decided Young was not going to beat us and they kept the safties back so Bama ran it. Time for a new signature.



I loved the running game!!


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> UC didn’t seem to have an answer for it


They never really stacked the box to stop the run. UC staff did a pick your poison thing and that was making sure Young didn't didn't beat them and hoped their base D would hold up against the run. Obviously Bama's O Line won that battle.


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I loved the running game!!


That RB is a mule tough runner.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2021)

AMart said:


> They never really stacked the box to stop the run. UC staff did a pick your poison thing and that was making sure Young didn't didn't beat them and hoped their base D would hold up against the run. Obviously Bama's O Line won that battle.



I think their plan to keep 2 safeties deep wasn't a bad plan.    If Bryce could have thrown deep the score could have been far worse.

The Alabama D was the downfall of Cincy.


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama is now 7-0 in semi final game, average margin of victory 22 points.


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2021)

UGA 14
Mich 0 
1st Q


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 31, 2021)

AMart said:


> UGA 14
> Mich 0
> 1st Q


Michigan looks like they don’t belong so far.    At a minimum they are a lot closer to the 4 ranking than the 2.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 31, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I think their plan to keep 2 safeties deep wasn't a bad plan.    If Bryce could have thrown deep the score could have been far worse.
> 
> The Alabama D was the downfall of Cincy.


It’s an interesting strategy as their secondary was a strength.   I would have been more afraid of the Alabama line doing exactly what they did.    Especially with Mechie out.   Also. Mix it up.    You can’t give Nick Saban the advantage of knowing the defensive look he’s going to get.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> It is not as close as I thought it would be.    17-3 at the half with Bama dominating.



Bama had way too much speed on defense.  Cincy is good when they are playing JV schools.  With the big boys?  Not so much.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I'll Jinx 'Bama and call it already; 55-9.  I don't think Cincy scores a touchdown.



Wow...I thought they'd get at least 3 field goals.  LOL...  Bama is awesome.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Post tagged for later use....


Okay....and?


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2021)

2nd Q
UGA 27
Mich 3


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 31, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Okay....and?


And what?    Did I say UC was going win for sure?    Did they get blown out?    For reference Michigan is getting blown out right now.


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Bama had way too much speed on defense.  Cincy is good when they are playing JV schools.  With the big boys?  Not so much.


Bama has beaten in same semi final game.
Michigan State 38-0
Washington 24-7
Oklahoma 45-34
Notre Dame 31-14
Clemson 24-6 

Are those the big boys you are talking about?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> And what?    Did I say UC was going win for sure?    Did they get blown out?    For reference Michigan is getting blown out right now.



If anyone didn't deserve to be in the playoffs it was Michigan.    But if it wasn't Michigan then Notre Dame would have been in tonight.  They deserve it even less.

Looks like it will be another all SEC Championship game.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 31, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> If anyone didn't deserve to be in the playoffs it was Michigan.    But if it wasn't Michigan then Notre Dame would have been in tonight.  They deserve it even less.
> 
> Looks like it will be another all SEC Championship game.


Looks like it.   I kind of think they should have switched UC and Michigan.    might not have made a difference but UC is obviously better than Michigan.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 31, 2021)

Terrible targeting call.


----------



## Couchpotato (Dec 31, 2021)

candycorn 

What you think you got me because Alabama won?  Go back and read the posts, man.   You acted like UC was going to get run out of the stadium because they didn't belong in the playoffs with the likes of Alabama.    That they couldn't run with the big dogs.   All I said was that they could play and deserved a place at the table.     They looked as good as UGA did against Alabama.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 1, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> candycorn
> 
> What you think you got me because Alabama won?  Go back and read the posts, man.   You acted like UC was going to get run out of the stadium because they didn't belong in the playoffs with the likes of Alabama.    That they couldn't run with the big dogs.   All I said was that they could play and deserved a place at the table.     They looked as good as UGA did against Alabama.


Six points…


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Six points…



And Cincy held Bama to 27 points.    Only LSU and auburn did better.    

Miami, Florida, Texas A&M, Ole Miss, Georgia, and the rest couldn't hold Bama to less than 30 points.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 1, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> If anyone didn't deserve to be in the playoffs it was Michigan.    But if it wasn't Michigan then Notre Dame would have been in tonight.  They deserve it even less.
> 
> Looks like it will be another all SEC Championship game.


They will expand the playoffs. But the truth is, the committee gets the two best teams right of the four every year. These semi final games for the most part are not nail biters.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> They will expand the playoffs. But the truth is, the committee gets the two best teams right of the four every year. These semi final games for the most part are not nail biters.



I would love to see the playoffs expand.     That said, I am seeing a lot of complaining about the rematch for the championship.   The two best teams in college football this year will play on January 10th for the championship.    Isn't that the way it should be?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 1, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> I would love to see the playoffs expand.     That said, I am seeing a lot of complaining about the rematch for the championship.   The two best teams in college football this year will play on January 10th for the championship.    Isn't that the way it should be?


Yes.

I say leave it the way it is.  There are seasons where you will have one or two teams head and shoulders above the rest and any play off will be mere window dressing.  Cincy and Michigan were not in the class of UGA and Bama despite their win/loss record playing lesser talent.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 1, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> And Cincy held Bama to 27 points.    Only LSU and auburn did better.
> 
> Miami, Florida, Texas A&M, Ole Miss, Georgia, and the rest couldn't hold Bama to less than 30 points.


A testament to Bama in my view.  You disagree?  Being “held” to four touchdowns is hardly a ringing endorsement of a defense.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yes.
> 
> I say leave it the way it is.  There are seasons where you will have one or two teams head and shoulders above the rest and any play off will be mere window dressing.  Cincy and Michigan were not in the class of UGA and Bama despite their win/loss record playing lesser talent.



I'd like to see an 8 team playoff.   But I am also fine with leaving it at 4.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> SEC taking their lumps in the early bowl games.



The SEC is looking a lot better.    We've won our last 4 bowl games.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 1, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> The SEC is looking a lot better.    We've won our last 4 bowl games.


Best college football conference; bar none.  

Its a strange ecosystem where perhaps the thing that would be the inevitable tide that raises all boats is ignored and they continue to stockpile the best teams, coaches, etc...

A quick question, do you have any statistics on how many blue chip recruits leave the SEC region/states for other conferences?   I would imagine the number is very low.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 1, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> I'd like to see an 8 team playoff.   But I am also fine with leaving it at 4.


I'd say no more than 8.  In the ecosystem it would make good sense, I think.

It would "build in" some importance to  (at least some of) the heritage bowl games and keep them relevant.  Like the Fiesta Bowl was on today...Buckeyes and Utah.  Not much buzz.  Put some stakes on that game and you get some interest.  

*Round 1*
Cotton Bowl
Rose Bowl
Orange Bowl
Sugar Bowl

*Round 2*
Fiesta Bowl
Peach Bowl

*Championship Game*
Rotates like the Super Bowl.  

It makes sense....  I'm not sure there are 8 teams every year that you can look at and say "yep...national title team there."  Of course, as you know, that is why they play the games...LOL.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'd say no more than 8.  In the ecosystem it would make good sense, I think.
> 
> It would "build in" some importance to  (at least some of) the heritage bowl games and keep them relevant.  Like the Fiesta Bowl was on today...Buckeyes and Utah.  Not much buzz.  Put some stakes on that game and you get some interest.
> 
> ...



The only problem with that is that it means fewer teams get to play in a bowl.

You have 7 bowls listed.   8 teams in the playoff.    Normally 7 bowls mean 14 teams.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 1, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> The only problem with that is that it means fewer teams get to play in a bowl.
> 
> You have 7 bowls listed.   8 teams in the playoff.    Normally 7 bowls mean 14 teams.



Well, I figured the 8 play off teams would play each other in the Orange, Cotton, Sugar, Rose Bowl the Saturday/Sunday before Christmas....  They would be in a bracket like the NCAA basketball teams do...  The four winners then play each other on or around New Year's Day in the Peach and Fiesta Bowls....  Leaving you with 2 teams to play in the championship game which would rotate to non-bowl locations or whatever (Indy, Minneapolis, SoFi, etc...).   

It would keep the heritage bowls relevant--I'm including Peach in that list, give the winning teams something for their trophy case, and push the championship game onto a platform of their own.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 2, 2022)

Of course I thoroughly enjoyed watching Bama win the Cotton Bowl with some old school, smash mouth football.

And I enjoyed watching Georgia abuse Harbaugh and the Wolverines.

But seeing Notre Dame blow a 28-7 lead to lose their game might be the highlight of the bowl season so far.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 2, 2022)

__





						Nick Saban Reacts To Being An Underdog Against Georgia
					





					www.msn.com
				




I get that Georgia wants revenge.   I get that Georgia completely dismantled Michigan.   I get that the Bulldogs are due a win against Alabama.

But Alabama is #1 because we beat manhandled Georgia less than a month ago.    We beat them by 17 points.     And still Alabama is the underdog??

That rat poison will be yummy a second time.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 2, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arent the odds just based on who's betting on who so that no matter what happens the bet takers make money?  In other words if lot of people are betting on Alabama to win they adjust the odds to push more people over to UGA to basically even out the betting.    By doing so the people taking the bets cant lose because the winnings they pay out are covered by the bets of the losers and they are just taking the processing fee basically.  Correct me if Im wrong on that but that was my understanding of the way odds worked.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 4, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the only shot a team has against Alabama--if Bama is on--is big plays.  I'd go play action pass on every first down with a 3 receiver set.  Try to freeze the MLBs with the play action and hit a speedy receiver who can hopefully break a tackle or two in the secondary.  If you try to just line up against Bama and play smash-mouth football, you're crazy.  If you try to get to the edge on a sweep or pitch, you're not going to make it with that speed on defense.  Go up top and hop for the best.  

I don't see Georgia beating Alabama.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 4, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I think the only shot a team has against Alabama--if Bama is on--is big plays.  I'd go play action pass on every first down with a 3 receiver set.  Try to freeze the MLBs with the play action and hit a speedy receiver who can hopefully break a tackle or two in the secondary.  If you try to just line up against Bama and play smash-mouth football, you're crazy.  If you try to get to the edge on a sweep or pitch, you're not going to make it with that speed on defense.  Go up top and hop for the best.
> 
> I don't see Georgia beating Alabama.


I didnt see the TAM game what did they do or was it just a bad day?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 4, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> I didnt see the TAM game what did they do or was it just a bad day?



A&M averaged about 10 yards a pass in their victory.  It was one of the higher averages against Alabama this season.  Other teams did actually have comparable averages however, like in the case of Mercer, they had TD pass plays of 60 and 22 yards but it was well after Bama had run up like a 30 point lead.  Tennessee had TD pass plays for 57 and 75 yards against Bama.  Arkansas had 2 TD passes over 30 yards.  So I think they are susceptible to to the big play.  

If nothing else it may loosen up the defense for a draw play...LOL.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Here are the rankings from the playoff committee:
> *1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Michigan State
> ...


You never answered me.

1. if saban didn’t go to bama how many less championships would bama have?

If saban has a heart attack and dies will bama ever win another championship?

Its sort of like a great program no matter what.

Now harbaugh took a shitty program and got it to the final 4.

Saban was good at msu but never did that.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 8, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Saban was good at msu but never did that.


He won a national championship at LSU also


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 8, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You never answered me.
> 
> 1. if saban didn’t go to bama how many less championships would bama have?
> 
> ...


It's an unanswerable question.  We have no idea who would have been the coach of Alabama if Saban doesnt take the job.   Does Saban stay at LSU or move on to somewhere else?     Alabama while great in the past was not good in the decade prior to Saban arriving.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> He won a national championship at LSU also


Oh shit then yea, he real good.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You never answered me.
> 
> 1. if saban didn’t go to bama how many less championships would bama have?
> 
> ...



It would, of course, depend on who Bama hired to replace Mike Shula.   But not as many as we do now.    Before Saban arrived we were one of those old school blue-bloods living on old glory days.   

In the 10 years before Saban arrived, Alabama was not a great program.  There were 3 seasons in which we won 10 games.   But there were also 4 seasons with losing records, including Mike DuBose taking us to 3-8 in 2000 and 4-7 in 1997.

Michigan, on the otherhand, in the 10 years prior to Harbaugh had only 2 losing seasons.  They also had 2 seasons where they went 11-2.

The records for the two teams in the 10 years prior to the arrival of the current coach do not agree with your claim that Bama was a great program and Michigan was a shitty one.

1997 to 2006 Alabama had a W/L record of 67-55.
2005 to 2014 Michigan had a W/L record of 73-53

It took Harbaugh 7 years to get to the playoffs, and didn't get to the championship.
It took Saban 3 years to win a National Championship.\

I think it just seems like Bama was great before Saban, because we have been near the top for so long.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Oh shit then yea, he real good.



And during his time at Michigan State, Saban never had a losing season.  A pair of 6-6 seasons, but no season with more losses than wins.  And his last season was 10-2.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 8, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> It would, of course, depend on who Bama hired to replace Mike Shula.   But not as many as we do now.    Before Saban arrived we were one of those old school blue-bloods living on old glory days.
> 
> In the 10 years before Saban arrived, Alabama was not a great program.  There were 3 seasons in which we won 10 games.   But there were also 4 seasons with losing records, including Mike DuBose taking us to 3-8 in 2000 and 4-7 in 1997.
> 
> ...


The other thing unless Saban just doesn't exist anymore or retires from coaching there is no reason to believe he's any less successful at LSU or wherever he goes.   He wasn't going to leave LSU for a lesser school so he would have ended up at a school that had similar recruiting power as Alabama.   OSU, USC, UF, UGA type job.   So that would have definitely affected the number of NC Alabama would have won without him.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> The other thing unless Saban just doesn't exist anymore or retires from coaching there is no reason to believe he's any less successful at LSU or wherever he goes.   He wasn't going to leave LSU for a lesser school so he would have ended up at a school that had similar recruiting power as Alabama.   OSU, USC, UF, UGA type job.   So that would have definitely affected the number of NC Alabama would have won without him.



Coach Saban completely revamped the Alabama football program.   And he got the facilities upgraded significantly.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 8, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Coach Saban completely revamped the Alabama football program.   And he got the facilities upgraded significantly.



Exactly, and Im sure that's part of his process which he would have done at any school/team he coaches if they are not up to the standard he sets forth.    He's not successful by accident.  haha

Look at any ultra-successful person and the vast vast majority are doing things most people arent doing and things most people arent even willing to do.

It's why CEO's of large companies get paid so much.  There are very few people who are able and willing to actually do the job.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Exactly, and Im sure that's part of his process which he would have done at any school/team he coaches if they are not up to the standard he sets forth.    He's not successful by accident.  haha
> 
> Look at any ultra-successful person and the vast vast majority are doing things most people arent doing and things most people arent even willing to do.
> 
> It's why CEO's of large companies get paid so much.  There are very few people who are able and willing to actually do the job.



He certainly not successful by accident.   He has his process, and it works.   Just look at his track record at Alabama.   Consistently ranked at the top and he loses assistant coaches every year, and has had a LOT of players leave for the NFL after 3 seasons.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 9, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Coach Saban completely revamped the Alabama football program.   And he got the facilities upgraded significantly.


I was hoping Ohio would suck when Ervin Myers or whatever his name is left but they’re still great Year after year.

Although they did just lose to Michigan.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 9, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> He certainly not successful by accident.   He has his process, and it works.   Just look at his track record at Alabama.   Consistently ranked at the top and he loses assistant coaches every year, and has had a LOT of players leave for the NFL after 3 seasons.


The *1997 Michigan Wolverines football team* represented the University of Michigan in the 1997 Big Ten Conference football season. In its third year under head coach Lloyd Carr, Michigan compiled a perfect 12–0 record, won the Big Ten Conference championship, defeated Washington State in the 1998 Rose Bowl, and was declared the national champion by the Associated Press. The Wolverines finished second to the Nebraska Cornhuskers in the Coaches Poll, resulting in a split national championship.

So we had to split the national championship. They should have played each other. But I’ll take it. Lol only one in my lifetime


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> ... Ervin Myers or whatever his name is ...


...       idiot


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 9, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> ...       idiot


Is that all you have to say on the thread title or topic? Don’t you get tired of the lame old replies?


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 9, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I was hoping Ohio would suck when Ervin Myers or whatever his name is left but they’re still great Year after year.
> 
> Although they did just lose to Michigan.


Even a blind pig finds an acorn every once in a while.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 9, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> He certainly not successful by accident.   He has his process, and it works.   Just look at his track record at Alabama.   Consistently ranked at the top and he loses assistant coaches every year, and has had a LOT of players leave for the NFL after 3 seasons.


I'll add in that he is also successful facing premium teams that would consistently compete for championships in their conferences if they were playing somewhere other than the SEC.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

Tonight is the final game for the 2021 college football season.

Tonight we crown the national champion.

*ROLL TIDE!!!!!*


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 10, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Tonight is the final game for the 2021 college football season.
> 
> Tonight we crown the national champion.
> 
> *ROLL TIDE!!!!!*


Most of us will watch the beginning, but if it gets out of hand we will turn it off early.  Where you will enjoy every moment.  Because no way BAMA will get blown out.  So even if they are down 21, you'll still be watching.  But if BAMA is up 17, I'm watching Big Time Wrestling.  LOL.  Good luck.   

Thanks for sticking up for me the other day with that other guy.  You busted him.  He's not addressing my questions or good points.  He's just programmed to argue with me no matter what I say.  Then I spend all day trying to get him to answer some questions or explain to me why I'm wrong, but he never ever explains.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Most of us will watch the beginning, but if it gets out of hand we will turn it off early.  Where you will enjoy every moment.  Because no way BAMA will get blown out.  So even if they are down 21, you'll still be watching.  But if BAMA is up 17, I'm watching Big Time Wrestling.  LOL.  Good luck.
> 
> Thanks for sticking up for me the other day with that other guy.  You busted him.  He's not addressing my questions or good points.  He's just programmed to argue with me no matter what I say.  Then I spend all day trying to get him to answer some questions or explain to me why I'm wrong, but he never ever explains.



I am actually really worried about tonight.    The Dawgs are out for blood.

And no problem.   I have a low tolerance for bullshit stalking.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> I am actually really worried about tonight.    The Dawgs are out for blood.
> 
> And no problem.   I have a low tolerance for bullshit stalking.


Hopefully it's a good game and not a blow out by either team


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Hopefully it's a good game and not a blow out by either team



Thats what I am looking for too.    Well, that and an Alabama win, of course.


----------



## AMart (Jan 10, 2022)

Bama vs. Dawgs. Lets get it on.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

So far it is Big Boy football in the trenches.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## AMart (Jan 10, 2022)

3-3, 12 left 2nd Q


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

Williams walking is a great sign.   Hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

Bama's best receiver goes down.   So Metchie and Williams are both out.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

7 mins left in the half, and it Bama 9-3.      Smashmouth football.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> 7 mins left in the half, and it Bama 9-3.      Smashmouth football.


That wasn’t a heisman play


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

That was a terrible call.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

Wow.   Refs bailing Alabama out now.   Two horrible calls


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

No push off though. Promise.     I feel for the Georgia fans.    They are getting screwed by the refs right now.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Wow.   Refs bailing Alabama out now.   Two horrible calls



It looked like what happened on the field.   It was a fumble and Bama got it back.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> It looked like what happened on the field.   It was a fumble and Bama got it back.


Got no dog in the fight.  Arm was coming forward with the ball.

The ball went forward 7 yards for crying out loud.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

Karma’s a bitch


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Got no dog in the fight.  Arm was coming forward with the ball.
> 
> The ball went forward 7 yards for crying out loud.



He didn't have control of the ball.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> He didn't have control of the ball.


Dude the ball flew 7 yds.  Alabama was gifted a TD.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Dude the ball flew 7 yds.  Alabama was gifted a TD.



It is what it is.    Complaining about the refs is worthless.    Both teams have had No-Calls.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

Looks like Georgia will win the National Championship.

Good game, Georgia.    Helluva defense.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 10, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Looks like Georgia will win the National Championship.
> 
> Good game, Georgia.    Helluva defense.


Those deep passes kill Bama.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Those deep passes kill Bama.



Not having Metchie and losing Williams killed Bama.


----------



## AMart (Jan 10, 2022)

Congrats Georgia! Great team.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 10, 2022)

Better team won. Young made too many mistakes tonight to win.    That and Alabama inability to convert red zone trips to TDS vs FGs.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Better team won. Young made too many mistakes tonight to win.    That and Alabama inability to convert red zone trips to TDS vs FGs.



Georgia's defense lived up to the hype.   Helluva game.

Congrats to the Dawgs.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 11, 2022)

Congratulations Georgia.

That said, It's looking like the regular season + the playoffs get to determine each year which team will play Alabama for the national championship.  It's amazing how Alabama is able to say at the top year after year.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 11, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Congratulations Georgia.
> 
> That said, It's looking like the regular season + the playoffs get to determine each year which team will play Alabama for the national championship.  It's amazing how Alabama is able to say at the top year after year.


It is and it isn’t.   Great coach, storied history, and success begets success in college football.    Players get to choose where they go so vying for a NC most of not all years is a pretty huge recruiting tool.    Not saying it’s not hard but it is “easier” when top guys want to come to your program year in and year out.     That doesn’t take away from what Coach Saban has accomplished.   I think it’s a testament to it.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> I am actually really worried about tonight.    The Dawgs are out for blood.
> 
> And no problem.   I have a low tolerance for bullshit stalking.


I went to bed early.  Seemed like BAMA was going to win another one.  I woke up and boy was I sorry I didn't stay up.

At the beginning it looked like men playing boys.  I can't believe Georgia could hang with them.  They had a few great players who stepped up.  

I love it!  A walk on QB wins the national championship.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 11, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I went to bed early.  Seemed like BAMA was going to win another one.  I woke up and boy was I sorry I didn't stay up.
> 
> At the beginning it looked like men playing boys.  I can't believe Georgia could hang with them.  They had a few great players who stepped up.
> 
> I love it!  A walk on QB wins the national championship.



Seemed pretty even though most of the game.   No one was more than 4 points ahead until there were only 3 minutes left in the game when UGA went on a scoring spree.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 11, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> It is and it isn’t.   Great coach, storied history, and success begets success in college football.    Players get to choose where they go so vying for a NC most of not all years is a pretty huge recruiting tool.    Not saying it’s not hard but it is “easier” when top guys want to come to your program year in and year out.     That doesn’t take away from what Coach Saban has accomplished.   I think it’s a testament to it.


I agree with you... It is and it isn't.  Under the isn't,  LSU won the national championship in 2019, mainly because they had a QB head and shoulders more talented than anyone else in college football at the time IMO. Then two years later the LSU head coach gets canned.  It takes a great head coach (and perhaps coaching staff) to be able to reload with talent year after year and to develop that talent to their max potential.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 11, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> I agree with you... It is and it isn't.  Under the isn't,  LSU won the national championship in 2019, mainly because they had a QB head and shoulders more talented than anyone else in college football at the time IMO. Then two years later the LSU head coach gets canned.  It takes a great head coach (and perhaps coaching staff) to be able to reload with talent year after year and to develop that talent to their max potential.


Wasnt there some undercurrent that something beyond coaching was going on with Coach O?   I could be wrong on that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> I agree with you... It is and it isn't.  Under the isn't,  LSU won the national championship in 2019, mainly because they had a QB head and shoulders more talented than anyone else in college football at the time IMO. Then two years later the LSU head coach gets canned.  It takes a great head coach (and perhaps coaching staff) to be able to reload with talent year after year and to develop that talent to their max potential.



That is one of the reasons Saban is able to still recruit at a very high level.     The players know they will have to compete with the best for playing time.   But Saban has only to remind them that every player he has recruited, if they stayed 3 years, has at least one Championship ring.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Wasnt there some undercurrent that something beyond coaching was going on with Coach O?   I could be wrong on that.



Yeah, Coach O got divorced and was, apparently fucking a bunch of women.   They were even coming to practice to watch.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 11, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, Coach O got divorced and was, apparently fucking a bunch of women.   They were even coming to practice to watch.


I didn't know about that; however, LSU's win loss record has sucked since they won then national championship in 2019.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> I didn't know about that; however, LSU's win loss record has sucked since they won then national championship in 2019.



Yes it has.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Yes it has.


Gosh, for you it's a disappointment if BAMA doesn't win it all every year.  2nd place doesn't make you happy.  But for Michigan fans, we'd love to make it to the big game every year and lose.  You remind me of Patriot fans compared to Lion's fans.  Lion's fans can't even imagine what it would be like to expect to win.  No, I take that back.  I would compare it to when the Red Wings were great.  1997, 1998, 2002 and 2008.  So basically 1 out of every 3 years we won.  We expected to win.  This must be how you feel.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Gosh, for you it's a disappointment if BAMA doesn't win it all every year.  2nd place doesn't make you happy.  But for Michigan fans, we'd love to make it to the big game every year and lose.  You remind me of Patriot fans compared to Lion's fans.  Lion's fans can't even imagine what it would be like to expect to win.  No, I take that back.  I would compare it to when the Red Wings were great.  1997, 1998, 2002 and 2008.  So basically 1 out of every 3 years we won.  We expected to win.  This must be how you feel.



What?   Where did you get that?

I mean, yes it is always a disappointment when Bama loses.    Is there a fan of ANY team that isn't disappointed with a loss?


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 11, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, Coach O got divorced and was, apparently fucking a bunch of women.   They were even coming to practice to watch.


That's not a good look


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> What?   Where did you get that?
> 
> I mean, yes it is always a disappointment when Bama loses.    Is there a fan of ANY team that isn't disappointed with a loss?


I just watched the last quarter. I’m glad they replayed it I went to bed early last night.

Let me tell you, that Bama qb played good enough to win. His receivers dropped some well thrown balls. There was 1.09 minute left to go and he threw one the receiver dropped the ball on the 10.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 11, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I just watched the last quarter. I’m glad they replayed it I went to bed early last night.
> 
> Let me tell you, that Bama qb played good enough to win. His receivers dropped some well thrown balls. There was 1.09 minute left to go and he threw one the receiver dropped the ball on the 10.


he threw 2 picks one for a TD....  Young is a really good player but he struggled a bit last night.   Not having is 2 best tgts probably contributed to that but the 2 picks are on him.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> he threw 2 picks one for a TD....  Young is a really good player but he struggled a bit last night.   Not having is 2 best tgts probably contributed to that but the 2 picks are on him.


Weren’t one or both of them after that drop I’m referring to?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> What?   Where did you get that?
> 
> I mean, yes it is always a disappointment when Bama loses.    Is there a fan of ANY team that isn't disappointed with a loss?


I didn’t realize before nick saban you guy hadn’t won a national championship since 1990s. Boy I let my dad have it. He insists saban isn’t that good that bama always is great but that’s not true. You guys were on something like a 17 year drought before saban came? I didn’t realize that.

I wonder if Georgia will be good next year. I don’t wonder that about bama. You know they will. The bama of the north is Ohio State


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Weren’t one or both of them after that drop I’m referring to?



Yes, they were.    The interceptions were in the last part of the 4th quarter, when Young was desperately trying to get something going.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I didn’t realize before nick saban you guy hadn’t won a national championship since 1990s. Boy I let my dad have it. He insists saban isn’t that good that bama always is great but that’s not true. You guys were on something like a 17 year drought before saban came? I didn’t realize that.
> 
> I wonder if Georgia will be good next year. I don’t wonder that about bama. You know they will. The bama of the north is Ohio State



Yeah, we sucked for a number of years before Saban got there.  A couple of 10 win seasons and a whole lot of losing.

The last championship before Saban was 1992.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, they were.    The interceptions were in the last part of the 4th quarter, when Young was desperately trying to get something going.


He came very close to tying the game. It would have taken a 2 point conversion.

I thought Georgia screwed up by not going for 2. If they didn’t get it they’d still be up 7. And if they got the 2 bama would have been down 9.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2022)

The biggest problem was the loss of our two best receivers.   With Metchie and Williams in the game, Georgia couldn't rush 4 or 5 (or more).   Young would have found the receivers (and they would catch the ball).


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> The biggest problem was the loss of our two best receivers.   With Metchie and Williams in the game, Georgia couldn't rush 4 or 5 (or more).   Young would have found the receivers (and they would catch the ball).


Your backups are starters anywhere else.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Your backups are starters anywhere else.



No argument there.    But our receiving corp is young.   We lost 9 starters in the first round of the NFL draft last year.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 11, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, they were.    The interceptions were in the last part of the 4th quarter, when Young was desperately trying to get something going.


The pick 6 was in the 4th.   The first INT was the first drive of the 2nd half with Alabama up 3.    But both passes were ill advised throws into double coverage if I recall correctly and the INT that was returned for a TD was about 5 yds underthrown.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 11, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Your backups are starters anywhere else.


I think thats a bit of a stretch.     Their best WR J Williams was a transfer from OSU because he wasn't good enough to get on the field there.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 12, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> I think thats a bit of a stretch.     Their best WR J Williams was a transfer from OSU because he wasn't good enough to get on the field there.


Williams was a starting wide receiver last season for Ohio State but entered the transfer portal earlier this year because he was uncertain of his role on the team. ... He was *concerned because the “receiver room got crowded*.” and so he transferred to Alabama. 

I think he left because OSU wasn't treating him like the star he was.

Jameson Williams goes full superstar at Alabama after transfer from Ohio State​
All Jameson Williams needed to do to recognize his predicament was glance at the most obvious category on Ohio State’s stat sheet. In the 2021 season, he caught nine passes. It did not matter how much ground those receptions covered or how many touchdowns they produced or even that the team’s most recent season had been truncated by the COVID-19 pandemic and suppressed his numbers. He was a wide receiver who wasn’t seeing the football or the field.

It did not matter, really, that his playing time had been limited by the presence of veteran Chris Olave and Williams’ classmate, Garrett Wilson, because Olave’s decision to return for one final season meant little about that circumstance was likely to change.

And the school where he wished to play, Alabama, was losing a Heisman Trophy winner who played Williams’ position and another so gifted he became the first Crimson Tide player selected in the 2021 NFL Draft.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 12, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Williams was a starting wide receiver last season for Ohio State but entered the transfer portal earlier this year because he was uncertain of his role on the team. ... He was *concerned because the “receiver room got crowded*.” and so he transferred to Alabama.
> 
> I think he left because OSU wasn't treating him like the star he was.
> 
> ...


he made 15 total catches for less than 300 yards over 2 years for OSU.    OSU has a Sophomore WR who did more than that in the last bowl game.     If he was a starter he was the 7th option after the eligible tackle.      Im not saying he’s not a good player but let’s not over sell how good he actually is.    









						Jameson Williams Stats, News, Bio | ESPN
					

Latest on Detroit Lions wide receiver Jameson Williams including news, stats, videos, highlights and more on ESPN




					www.espn.com
				




He left because the WR room at OSU was crowded with guys who were better than he was.    That’s the bottom line.   Good for him.  He likely improved his draft stock exponentially by doing so.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 12, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> he made 15 total catches for less than 300 yards over 2 years for OSU.    OSU has a Sophomore WR who did more than that in the last bowl game.     If he was a starter he was the 7th option after the eligible tackle.      Im not saying he’s not a good player but let’s not over sell how good he actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see how he does in the pros and how they do.  If he does better, OSU fucked up by not recognizing the talent they had.  Let me know if he gets selected higher in the draft that they do.  

That happens in team sports.  It's why my brother and I quit baseball.  The last game we played the coach was out sick so the assistant coach let us play.  My brother pitched a 1 hitter.  1 hit away from a perfect game.  I went 3 for 4.  When the coach got back, we didn't play again for a couple weeks.  Then we quit.  Fuck him.  If we don't play after we proved ourselves, fuck off. 

And now this kid is a star on Alabama's team?  I read that Alabama lost a bunch of wide receivers to the pros.  Anyways, I'm glad they got rid of the rule you have to sit out a year if you transfer.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 12, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Weren’t one or both of them after that drop I’m referring to?


Haha. so it’s not the QBs fault he threw 2 picks, one a pick 6 because his receiver dropped a ball?

I’m not sure why people want to romanticize what happened.

Young made some bonehead throws.  Big deal he’s a young man who’s still learning.   Doesn’t make him a bad QB or even the reason they lost.    But he owns some of it maybe even a lot of it.   That’s the job though. The QB gets lots of credit in the wins and so lots of blame in the losses.    I’m quite certain he’s aware of that and this game won’t frame his career going forward.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jan 12, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Let's see how he does in the pros and how they do.  If he does better, OSU fucked up by not recognizing the talent they had.  Let me know if he gets selected higher in the draft that they do.
> 
> That happens in team sports.  It's why my brother and I quit baseball.  The last game we played the coach was out sick so the assistant coach let us play.  My brother pitched a 1 hitter.  1 hit away from a perfect game.  I went 3 for 4.  When the coach got back, we didn't play again for a couple weeks.  Then we quit.  Fuck him.  If we don't play after we proved ourselves, fuck off.
> 
> And now this kid is a star on Alabama's team?  I read that Alabama lost a bunch of wide receivers to the pros.  Anyways, I'm glad they got rid of the rule you have to sit out a year if you transfer.


All these guys have talent.    You don't make the squad for Alabama or OSU without having talent.    Whether or not you shine comes down to a lot of factors.   Are you the best guy at your position on your team, does the scheme your team runs suit your skill set, etc.   Him being a "star" at Alabama doesn't translate to him being a star somewhere else necessarily.   My guess is he saw the talent that Smith-Njigba had and realized he was going to move from the #3 to the #4 WR on the depth chart.    Enters the portal and because Alabama didn't have much talent at that position, he was a good fit and stood out.


----------

